# [OOC] Metal Joe / Black Ops d20 Modern - FULL!



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

'Metal Joe' combines ideas from Metal Gear and GI Joe, among others, into a near-future black ops campaign.  The PCs will be part of a secret branch of the US military tasked with dealing with various terrorist threats.

A brief sketch of the campaign background is below, followed by character creation guidelines.

-----

In 2007 the U.S. government authorized the revitalization and expansion of the secret Special Counter-Terrorist Unit program (SCTU) to combat new threats of an increasingly convoluted and expensive ‘war.’  Nicknamed the ‘Charlie-Tango’ teams, the small squads of the SCTU lie outside the regular military branches and conduct the black ops, ultra-sensitive missions that no one else can.

Teams Alpha, Bravo, and Charlie were reactivated and re-staffed to join the still active Delta team, and new Echo and Foxtrot teams were added.  All of the teams had their rosters and budgets increased.  Additionally, a support unit of several hundred ‘second-string’ soldiers is maintained for large scale operations.  The entire SCTU, under the overall command of General Abernathy, answers directly to the President.

It is now 2015.  New terrorist groups seem to be popping up all over, some seemingly interconnected and some just spurred on by the success of the others.  As the new replacements for team Tango Bravo, it is your job to help the President deal with these threats by any means necessary…


Terrorist Organizations and Other Enemies

*Serpent Legion* – What began as a radical militia movement in the United States during the early 1970’s grew through pyramid schemes and semi-legitimate businesses into a strong, secretive terrorist group.  In the 1990’s they made a move to further legitimize their operations, secretly purchasing a Pacific island and founding a U.N.-recognized nation before anyone could react.  Their name and symbol derives from the Revolutionary War ‘Don’t Tread on Me’ flag.  Their leader is an enigmatic charismatic individual who delights in his public exposure.

*Crimson Jihad* – A middle eastern militant group focused not just on religion but more on nationalism.  They desire a single, giant middle-eastern state with the elimination of any outside influences.

*Foxhound* – The former team Tango Bravo.  They were the best of the Tango teams, and their commander the most well-liked.  Unfortunately he was too well-liked, and when he decided Uncle Sam didn’t appreciate him enough the rest of his people went with him.  They are now a mercenary unit, selling their services to the highest bidder with little regard for any set of morals.

*M.A.R.S.* – The Military Armaments Research Syndicate, a high-tech weapons dealer and manufacturer based in eastern Europe.  They deal willingly with any party, and sometimes even employ mercenaries to create or sustain conflicts in order to keep the money flowing.   They have plenty of links with many of the groups.

*The Sons of Liberty* – Another American militia group, but this one draws the elite from the business, entertainment, and political realms that abandoned the old democratic party.  They want to remake the Constitution and the nation with themselves as the new founding fathers with a new social agenda and perfect society that they plan on forcing everyone to adopt.

*The Jugglers* – A rumored secret cadre of high-ranking military officers trying to run the country as a military dictatorship from behind the scenes.  They are more of a legend than anything else.

*Chong Chong Tang (Dragon’s Teeth)* – A nationalist movement in Vietnam that wanted to topple the government and restore the old monarchy in a more democratic state.  Contacts with the Chinese Triads however has moved the ‘Tang towards more of a criminal organization.  Most intelligence agencies believe that their reach may be farther than anyone has ever suspected.

*Black Oktober* – The left over remnants of the Soviet analog to the SCTU, made up of the bits and pieces that Russia didn’t manage to hang onto.  Their leader is dedicated to the return of communism to Russia and then Europe.  Forgotten by a nation that wanted nothing to do with them, the Black Oktober group is basically unemployed special agents with a very tough axe to grind and the leisure & time to carry out their will.


Major Locations

*North America* – Dominated by the U.S., with a strong ally in an increasingly strong and friendly Canada.  After years of extremely close elections and ballot-counting scandals, the ‘States two-party system began to disintegrate, and the independently aligned President Wadsworth was finally elected in 2012.  There are now a half-dozen more or less major parties, and scores of independents.  Politics tends to focus upon the twin sacred cows of social reform and aggressive, proactive defense actions.  This has not endeared the superpower to many countries.

*Central and South America* – Increasing unrest and the presence of ‘undesirable’ elements has led the U.S. to ‘offer’ military aid to help police several nations in the area.  Many new small countries are splitting off and reforming chaotically.

*Western Europe* – While Britain and Germany remain strong allies, many other nations here are increasingly dissatisfied with U.S. policies.  The European Union has had to deal with its own share of ethnic unrest, though not as much as eastern Europe, and have taken drastic actions to stave off potential flashpoints for a new world war more than once.  New small countries appear in an attempt to appease ethnic militants by parceling out the ashes of splintered countries.

*Eastern Europe and North Asia* – While parts of eastern Europe are splintering even more quickly than western, Russia is gaining slow, steady strength.  They still have a huge amount of problems, but they are beginning to dominate the region with a new, unpredictable regime combining communist legacies with democratic reforms.  Russia desperately seeks any way to regain its former superpower status.

*Central Asia* – China has been making quiet deals while other nations have been distracted, and is now the world’s number two power.  Surprisingly, they occasionally support the U.S. on some issues, especially on dealing harshly with dissidents and terrorists.  The Chinese Triads have developed into an organization that is much more powerful than any other organized crime group before, and most suspect that they are unofficially supported by the government.

*Southeast Asia and Australia* – The country of Vietnam is in the process of pulling itself out of the stagnant economy that communism had enforced on it with the embrace of capitalism.   Unfortunately the old regime is reluctant to let go of its hold.   The Chong Chong Tang is very active in southeast asia, and controls many of the criminal activities that stretch even into Australia and perhaps beyond.

*Middle East and Southwest Asia* – The middle-eastern area has been in a constant state of war for the last decade, ever since the peace talks spectacularly broke down with the assassination of the leaders of both sides.  Life is difficult there in a war zone that has gotten so much worse as battles break out daily every day and not only just between soldiers.

*Africa* – Decades of tribal bloodshed has not spared the continent of late.  A few major groups now control the entire continent, fracturing it based on old Kingdoms.  Most of these groups are controlled by warlords who exult over their power.  One of those factions controlled by one charismatic pacifist has gained ground in the continent despite the bloody retaliation from the warlords who would not like to see her vision spread throughout Africa.

*Space Station Alpha and Matsui-Ziedel City* – The International Space Station was completed in 2005, and after that the United States has more or less abandoned their space program, aside from launching new satellites with regularity.  Space Shuttle missions are now rented out to other nations to help support the budget.  Other nations have slowly expanded the station into a modest facility.  Beginning in 2009, the European and Japanese Space Agencies began collaborating on a lunar base.  The basic structures were completed in 2014, and a small population now lives in the city, rotating on 18-month shifts.

-----

Character Creation:

The PCs will be part of the new replacements for the Bravo Team.

I'm shooting for 5 or 6 PCs, though if there is more or less interest we can try to accomodate somehow.

Ability scores will be standard point buy with 30 points.

Characters should be 6th level.  Don't forget to indicate where you're adding your ability score increase for 4th level.

Starting Occupations should be either Law Enforcement or Military.  Others aren't strictly prohibited, but you'll need to have a good reason why you've ended up in an elitie military unit.

Don't worry about allegiance (will be done entirely through roleplaying) or wealth bonus (I haven't decided how to figure the checks for increases at each level yet).

You can pick out some reasonable equipment for your characters if you wish (personal equipment only, that your character has bought for themselves).  The military will supply you, though, with anything you may need for a mission.  You can also pick out a home, car, etc. if you like, but it isn't really important at this point (we won't be doing any 'off-duty' adventures to start off).

As to classes, all the basic classes are okay, as are most of the advanced classes.  The Personality, however, does not really fit.  None of the classes from the three sample campaigns are allowed.

Lastly, you need to have a well rounded team.  Some suggestions for roles that might need to be filled:

Scout / pathfinder
Sniper
Electronics / computer expert
Heavy weapons
Translator (most characters should try to have one or more extra languages)
Driver / Pilot (don't forget watercraft either)
Demolitions

I'm sure there are others I'm not thinking of.  Don't forget to double up roles and spread things out in case someone gets injured.  And every character needs to have decent combat skills - you are soldiers, after all.  Each character needs a certain amount of basic skills and self-sufficiency.

Okay, have at it then! 

edit - changed thread from recruiting to full


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 10, 2002)

Count me in!

I'd like to do this:

Sniper / Security Computer Expert


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

Sounds good...post your character here.

Oh...I'll assign ranks after we've got all the characters.  Probably everyone will be the same rank (or at least equivalent) unless there is an obvious and agreed upon leader.  Otherwise the 'leader' will rotate depending on the mission and who has the most applicable skills.

EDIT - Something else I forgot...

Don't forget your character's code name!  Whether you want something more Metal Gear or more Joe, that's fine - just nothing too goofy!  Ie, no Super Trooper!

As far as bios, I'd like your character's prior service branch (army, navy, police, etc.), any specialties (sniper, etc.), and a one paragraph capsule bio.  These capsules will be available to everyone.  

If you want to write out a more detailed history, that's great!  Anything that helps me generate plot hooks is wonderful.  If you do this, email it to me rather than posting it, after you've put your character up.  The other characters won't know your detailed history, so it's up to you to reveal as little or as much as you like in game.


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: [OOC] Metal Joe / Black Ops d20 Modern - Recruiting!*



			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Teams Alpha, Bravo, and Charlie were reactivated and re-staffed to join the still active Delta team, and new Echo and Foxtrot teams were added.  All of the teams had their rosters and budgets increased.  Additionally, a support unit of several hundred ‘second-string’ soldiers is maintained for large scale operations.  The entire SCTU, under the overall command of General Abernathy, answers directly to the President.
> 
> Terrorist Organizations and Other Enemies
> 
> ...




I really, REALLY like the above references.  Way to work in the original inspiration.  

EDIT - ... and MARS, too!!


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm thinking either a heavy machine gunner and demolitions guy, or a badass ninja mofo decked out all in black.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm in, I'd like to take a/the Scout/Infiltrator role.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks   It was fun to draw in all the ideas and change them into something new.  I'm sure it'll get even better as we play and start fleshing things out.

As for those two guys, either one is cool with me.  But if you make a mute, scarred character you don't get a mask that makes you look like a 16-year old version of Duke!

(or was that supposed to be plastic surgery?  ugh)

EDIT - Uriel, cool   That is the one I might have chose if I was playing.  That or heavy weapons.


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I'm in, I'd like to take a/the Scout/Infiltrator role.
> 
> *




That was gonna be my bad ass ninja mofo!!   

Well, we can share, or i can take the heavy weapons / demo path.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That was gonna be my bad ass ninja mofo!!
> 
> Well, we can share, or i can take the heavy weapons / demo path.   *




Redundancy is good   Never know when you'll need two infiltraitors...or more.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 10, 2002)

No problem.  I'll just keep their sorry butts alive from a distance.


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Redundancy is good   Never know when you'll need two infiltraitors...or more. *




Well, I could do fast/martial artist/infiltrator and focus on silent scouting and infiltrating.  Perhaps you could do a demolition infiltrator, Uriel (a la Firefly)?


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *No problem.  I'll just keep their sorry butts alive from a distance.
> 
> *




Are you going to take some ranks in craft (Ghillie suit)?  

I think it's so cool they put that in the equipment...


Now don't go forgetting language abilities guys...and some disguise ranks might not be a bad idea.  Perform (acting) maybe?

Just thinking about what you might need to get around unnoticed if you get dropped in the middle of some distant little country 

Of course, hide and move silently might work too.


edit - fixed some spelling

And a good night to all.  I'll check on this again tomorrow morning and see where we are.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

Anyone ever watch the A-team?  I'm thinking a cross between Hanibal smith, and the Face-man.
(Probably going charismatic/Negotiator, or Smart, etc)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 10, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Are you going to take some ranks in craft (Ghillie suit)?
> 
> ...




I'm a marine sniper, muahaha!  Nobody's gonna notice me especially with my big old suit, eh?



I'll send my character in tommorrow.  And don't worry, my character will have some mondo language skill points, at least as much as I can get without sacrificing her sniper or computer abilities.

EDIT:

The A-Team?  I grew up on the A-Team!  They were one of my favorite shows.

Now that we're dragging that up.  Who here remembers the Dukes of Hazzard?  Simon and Simon?  Ahhh....the 80's.


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Anyone ever watch the A-team?  I'm thinking a cross between Hanibal smith, and the Face-man.
> (Probably going charismatic/Negotiator, or some such thing.) *




Well, no one else has volunteered for that, so go for it.  Can you take some ranks in Craft (armoring up the van) too?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

armoring up the van, eh?  Guess B.A. gets added to the mix, too.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2002)

Garyh, I'm going to go Overt Infiltration/Fast Talker with a back up in sneaky/scouting skill areas. Maybe Charismatic/Fast hero combo.
Maybe I'll go more Stealthy.
Seems there are 3 of us on now  garyh, KitanaVorr and myself) talking about similar charcaters, let's hash it out.


----------



## perivas (Dec 10, 2002)

I am also interested in the campaign as well.  I believe that I will combine a sniper/weapons expert with a combat medic.  Most likely, we'll need someone to patch us up quickly!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm not interested in being in the front lines.  Stick me in back with my trusty gun and I'll pick them off for you.  I'll come in behind you and and break into systems for you or even better from a distance on  my trusty laptop.

No interest in being a negotiator, weapons expert, commando, etc. But my character will have some lovely language skills because I do love to read publications that are not just in English since she's more international.

Sniper/Computer Expert
ie:  FAST/SMART Heroine


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

perivas said:
			
		

> *I am also interested in the campaign as well.  I believe that I will combine a sniper/weapons expert with a combat medic.  Most likely, we'll need someone to patch us up quickly! *




Good call, perivas!!


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Garyh, I'm going to go Overt Infiltration/Fast Talker with a back up in sneaky/scouting skill areas. Maybe Charismatic/Fast hero combo.
> Maybe I'll go more Stealthy.
> Seems there are 3 of us on now  garyh, KitanaVorr and myself) talking about similar charcaters, let's hash it out. *




So you talk us through the gate, I sneak past the gate, and KitanaVorr shoots the gate guard from 300 yards away?  Sounds good!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

K, after hearing the last few ideas, my idea just got changed.

Say hello to Nikkita.
EDIT: I might be using stuff from the d20 modern web enhancement from wizards.com.  If it's ok, that is.  If anyone wants to check it out, it's in .pdf format at this site: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=d20modern/article/20021103a
It contains stuff that would be excelent for this campaign (Surveilance gear, camo, Scuba gear, etc)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 10, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *K, after hearing the last few ideas, my idea just got changed.
> 
> Say hello to Nikkita. *




Are you referring to the TV show?  Or the original Nikkita? Or something else?  The Infiltrator/Seductress/Assassin ex druggie?

Aw I liked the Hannibal/Face idea.  I'm sure we'll have plenty of young male commandos in this team already.  It would be fun to have someone like Hannibal.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Are you referring to the TV show?  Or the original Nikkita? Or something else?  The Infiltrator/Seductress/Assassin ex druggie?
> 
> Aw I liked the Hannibal/Face idea.  I'm sure we'll have plenty of young male commandos in this team already.  It would be fun to have someone like Hannibal. *




See, that's the problem, there's too many good ideas!
Hannibal or Nikita?  hmm....
Oh, and I was thinking kinda like a combo of the original and the show for Nikita... charismatic/smart Seductive killer spy
or a smart/dedicated plan-making brawler for Hanibal.
I'll create both characters, then decide!  HEHE... That's ok, creating characters is one of the funnest parts.


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

I've got my PC stated out minus equipment.

Fast Hero 3 / Infiltrator 2 / Martial Artist 1.  His Hide and Move Silently bonuses are +14 and +15, respectively.   

Alas, I didn't have room for Exotic Melee Proficiency: Katana just yet...    Oh, and he's not all scarred up and mute, either.  

Otherwise, he'll be very familiar.    I'll get him some standard equipment and post him tomorrow.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2002)

Will post Torri De La Cruz later today.
fast talking/sneaky infiltrator type...haha, that's 2 female characters on these boards (well, if Friday the 13th ever gets going  ).
I think I have played about 2 female characters in all of my 22 years of RPing other than this...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 10, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Will post Torri De La Cruz later today.
> fast talking/sneaky infiltrator type...haha, that's 2 female characters on these boards (well, if Friday the 13th ever gets going  ).
> I think I have played about 2 female characters in all of my 22 years of RPing other than this... *




hehe

It's always amusing to see how men play women.  What do men think women are actually like is always a question easily answered by reading their posts.

If Jemal chooses Nikkita that'll be three female squad members.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *K, after hearing the last few ideas, my idea just got changed.
> 
> Say hello to Nikkita.
> EDIT: I might be using stuff from the d20 modern web enhancement from wizards.com.  If it's ok, that is.  If anyone wants to check it out, it's in .pdf format at this site: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=d20modern/article/20021103a
> It contains stuff that would be excelent for this campaign (Surveilance gear, camo, Scuba gear, etc) *





Good link!  Yes everything in there is fine.  

Did anyone notice the section on snakes?


----------



## novyet (Dec 10, 2002)

Got room for an electronics and pilot?


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

The characters sound great!

And I was dying when I got to craft (armoring up the van).  

Both of yours sound good, Jemal.  I like your idea of Hannibal.  And you're going to let me use whichever one you don't as an NPC, right?

So far we have:

Uriel - fast talking/sneaky infiltrator type
garyh - Fast Hero 3 / Infiltrator 2 / Martial Artist 1
Jemal - Hannibal or Nikita?
KitanaVorr - Sniper/Computer Expert ie: FAST/SMART Heroine
perivas - sniper/weapons expert/combat medic


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

novyet said:
			
		

> *Got room for an electronics and pilot? *




Sure   We haven't got any pilots or drivers yet.


----------



## novyet (Dec 10, 2002)

Right on! I'll have Gerrard finished in a jiffy. Just have to do equipment.


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

Any ideas for my codename?  I'm looking for something like "dark", "shadow," "silent"...  something sneaky. But I don't wanna be too blatant and call my PC Shadowstorm!!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 10, 2002)

Got room for another soldier/sneaky type? 

Something like -> Strong Hero 3/ Soldier 2/ Martial Artist 1

He'd be like a less ninja, more special forces version of Snake Eyes. But with a personality of course.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 10, 2002)

Just to let people know so they don't come up with the same name or codename!

Name: Kai Nguyen
CodeName: Black Wolf
Female (of course!)

I was just talking to Krizzel today about how fun it would be if the entire team was female!  Come on we got 2 already, plus 1 more potential one (Jemal).


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 10, 2002)

Hi...any more room for me?  Esp since I was one of those enthusiastically suggesting it?

I will have details really soon....damn this filled fast....

I will go for a guy with maximal gun specialization and demolitions.  Sorta the d20 equivalent of a tank fighter.

Howsabout Fast3/Gunslinger2/Soldier1
(Grrrr....cant get Weapon Spc till next level)
Skills: Coming, but maxed out demo
Feats: Weapon Focus (M16A2, Beretta 93R), Light Armor Proficiency, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Personal Firearms Proficiency, Burst Fire
Talents/SpecAbils: Evasion, Close Combat Shot, Uncanny Dodge 1


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

Yep DM_Matt, we've been waiting for you!  I think I'll cut it off here, as IIRC you're the last of the people from the other thread who was specifically interested.

With you, Ashrem, and novyet I believe that makes eight, which will be plenty I think!


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

*Tango Bravo*

Okay, here's who we've got:

Uriel - *Torri De La Cruz* :  fast talking/sneaky infiltrator type

garyh - *Solid Snake Eyes*  :  Fast Hero 3 / Infiltrator 2 / Martial Artist 1

Jemal - *Hannibal* (smart/dedicated plan-making brawler) or *Nikita* (charismatic/smart Seductive killer spy)

Kitana - *Kai Nguyen, 'Black Wolf'* :  Sniper/Computer Expert ie: FAST/SMART Heroine

perivas - sniper/weapons expert/combat medic

novyet - *Gerrard* :  electronics/pilot

Ashrem - *John McConnell, 'Wraith'* :  Strong Hero 3/ Soldier 2/ Martial Artist 1, sneaky, special forces type

DM_Matt - Fast3/Gunslinger2/Soldier1, rifle/pistol specialist, demolitions


And here are the ideas of possibly specialties, just to refresh your memories:

Scout / pathfinder
Sniper
Electronics / computer expert
Heavy weapons
Translator (most characters should try to have one or more extra languages)
Driver / Pilot (don't forget watercraft either)
Demolitions

It looks like we've got everything covered, aside from heavy weapons, translator, and driver.  Those could all be secondary skills.

Also it would be a good idea for a couple more characters to have some kind of medic ability as a backup.

Edits:
 - put in character names that I could find
 - added commentary on missing specialties


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Any ideas for my codename?  I'm looking for something like "dark", "shadow," "silent"...  something sneaky. But I don't wanna be too blatant and call my PC Shadowstorm!!    *




How about...

Solid Snake Eyes





edit - 

There is a Metal Gear Solid codename generator out there somewhere.  I will see if I can find the link unless someone else has it handy.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 10, 2002)

*The basics*

*Wraith (John McConnell)*
Wetworks Specialization (Assassin)
STR: 14
DEX: 16
CON: 12
INT: 14
WIS: 14
CHA: 8

*TALENTS*
Evasion
Melee Smash
Improved Melee Smash

*FEATS *
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Point Blank Shot
Burst Fire
Advanced Firearms Proficiency
Weapon Focus: HK MP5
Weapon Specialization: HK MP5
_+1 I havn't chosen yet- Heroic Surge maybe?_

Aside from being an expert marksman with the silneced MP5, he will be super sneaky and have all kinds of cool stealth related gadgets.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 10, 2002)

Wraith...go for precise shot....you do NOT want to burst fire a comrade  

Is there a public/underworld name for this group?  As in, when high-profile missions are conducted, what is it referred to as.  Or, when the baddies talk of this mysterious group that keeps kicking their @$$e$, what would we want them to refer to us as?  It would be cool to have such a name.

Perhaps "Wrath of God" in some universal yet obscure language such as Latin. *

*This idea is based on an Israeli BlackOps team called M(sometihng or other) Elohim, Hebrew for Wrath of God.  It was tasked with hunting down and killing the terrorist group Black September and their associates in retaliation for the 1972 Munich Olympic Games Massacre.  It was disbanded when they illegally killed a civilian journalist in Moracco, altohugh by then they had pretty much accomplished thier mission anyway.  They are one of the best publicly-known examples of government-sponsored BlackOps teams that go around the world hunting terrorists, and the name itself is just really cool and intimidating.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 10, 2002)

Good point Matt! 

Chesk this out:

[EDIT] Added more info.

*Wraith (John McConnell) * 
*Fast Hero 1/ Strong Hero 3/ Soldier 2*
*Occupation:* Military (Wetwork Specialist)
*Experience:* 21,000 / 27,000
*Action Points:* ?
*Wealth Bonus:* ?

*ABILITY SCORES*
STR: 14
DEX: 16
CON: 12
INT: 14
WIS: 14
CHA: 8

*SAVING THROWS *
Fortitude: +5
Reflex: +7
Will: +3

Hit Points: 42
Initiative: +2 
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Defense: 22

*ATTACKS *
Unarmed – Att: +6, Dmg:1d3+4

HK MP5 – Range: 50 (w/ Suppressor, Electo-optical Scope, under mounted 40mm grenade launcher, and Laser Sight)
-Single Fire – Att: +10 [+1 w/ laser, +1 within 30’],  Dmg:2d6+2
-Burst Fire – Att: +6 [+1 w/ laser, +1 within 30’],  Dmg:4d6+2
-Rifle butt – Att: +6, Dmg:1d6+2
-40 mm Grenade Launcher – Range: 70, Att: +3, Dmg: 3d6 in 10’ radius (Reflex DC:15)

Glock 20 x 2 – Range: 40, Att: +8 [+1 w/ laser, +1 within 30’], Dmg: 2d6 (Suppressed w/ Laser Sight)
-Pistol whip – Att: +6, Dmg:1d4+2

Butterfly Knife x2 – Att: +6, Dmg:1d6+2

Combat Knife – Att: +6, Dmg:1d4+2

Stun Gun – Att: +6, Dmg:1d3 (Fortitude Save (DC:15 or paralyzed 1d6 rounds)


*TALENTS *
Evasion
Melee Smash
Improved Melee Smash

*FEATS *
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Point Blank Shot
Burst Fire
Advanced Firearms Proficiency
Precise Shot
Weapon Focus: HK MP5
Weapon Specialization: HK MP5

*SKILLS* – Number of ranks in parenthesis. 

*Occupational Class Skills:*
Hide (8) +10 (+1 Occupation Bonus, -2 Armor Check Pen)
Move Silently (8) +10 (+1 Occupation Bonus, -2 Armor Check Pen)

*Other Skills:*
Climb (3) +6 _(-2 Armor Check Pen)_
Computer Use (1) +3
Demolitions (2) +4
Drive (2) +5
Balance (2) +5 _(-2 Armor Check Pen)_
Escape Artist (3) +6 _(-2 Armor Check Pen)_
Jump (3) +5 _(-2 Armor Check Pen)_
Navigate (1) +3
Knowledge: Tactics (4) +6
Pilot (2) +5
Repair (1) +3
Sleight of Hand (1) +4 _(-2 Armor Check Pen)_
Survival (2) +4
Swim (2) +4
Tumble (4) +7 _(-2 Armor Check Pen)_
Craft: Mechanical (1) +3
Listen (5) +6
Spot (5) +6
Search (1) +3
Disable Device (1) +4

*LANGUAGES*
English 
Japanese
German 

*GEAR*

*On Person *
Fatigues and Mesh Vest, Range pack, HK MP5 w/ Suppressor,  electo-optical Scope, under mounted 40mm grenade launcher, and Laser Sight, Glock 20 w/ Suppressor and Laser Sight, Butterfly Knife x 2, Cell Phone, PDA Gauntlet (with GPS Mapping Software), Night Vision Goggles, Bolt Cutter, Demolitions Kit, Duct Tape, Lock Pick Kit, Electrical Toolkit,  Multipurpose Tool, Binoculars (Electro-optical), Chemical Light Stick x 5, Compass, Penlight, GPS Receiver, 150’ Rope, Rations (1 lb.), Radio Detonator x 2, Walkie-Talkie ear piece, Fiber Optic Peeper, Fragmentation Grenade x 4, Smoke Grenade x 3, Semtex (2 lbs.), Flashbang x 4, Undercover Vest

*Ammunition*
HK MP5 Magazine (9mm) x 10 (30 rounds / clip)
Glock 20 Magazine (10mm) x 3 (15 rounds / clip)
Fragmentation Grenades x 4
Smoke Grenade x 3
40mm Grenades x 5


BACKGROUND & DESCRIPTION ????




NASTY!

If there is anything in there our DM has a problem with, please let me know.

A few questions:

1. What about Thermal Vision?

2. The PDA Gauntlet. This is something I have been hearing about as a possability of the future of PDAs. Basicly it is a PDA built into a kind of armored glove that extends up the forearm. This cool?

3. Fiber Optic Peeper. One of these was used in the movie "The Rock" and a few others. It is basicly a fiber optic cable that you can run under door or grates and see what is on the other side. it's kind of like a small, bendable, perescope.  This cool?

4. 40 mm undermounted grenade launcher. I've got this mounted on my MP5. While you don't normally see these, it is possible in real life. Cool?

5. Garrote Wire. there are stats for this in Song and Silence. i can post them if you need me to.

6. Suppressor on the MP5. It says in the book that the suppressor isn't very effective on longarms. However, this particular weapon, in real life, when suppressed, is the quietest gun that there is. The sound of the action is actually louder than the bullet. Will this be in the game, or will we be sticking 100% to the book?


----------



## novyet (Dec 10, 2002)

Here's the breakdown on my character Smart Hero 2 / Fast Hero 2 / Techie 2. Here he is sans equipment, background and code name.

Gerrard Oney, Code Name Snow Crane
Male Human Smart Hero 2 / Fast Hero 2 / Techie 2
Age: 28
Weight: 154 Lbs
Height: 5' 6"
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Blue
Allegiances: United States (National), SCTU (Organization, Elite unit)
Background: Military (Drive and Pilot are always class skills, bonus feat)
Current XP: 21,000 
XP for Next Level: 27,000 

Attributes
Str 12 (+1) 
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 17 (+3)
Wis 10 (+0)
Cha 12 (+1)

Combat Info
HD 4d6+4 plus 2d8+2
HP 31
Speed: 30'
Massive Damage Threshold: 12
Defense: 18 (+4 Fast Hero, +2 Dexterity, +1 Smart Hero, +1 Techie)
Flat Footed Defense: 16 (+4 Fast Hero, +1 Smart Hero, +1 Techie)
BAB: +3
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +5 

Attacks: 


Skills
Computer Use +11 (8 Ranks, +3 Intelligence)
Craft (Electronic) +12 (9 Ranks, +3 Intelligence)
Craft (Mechanical) +12 (9 Ranks, +3 Intelligence)
Demolitions +12 (7 Ranks, +3 Intelligence, +2 Cautious Feat)
Disable Device +15 (8 Ranks, +3 Intelligence, +2 Savant Talent, +2 Cautious Feat)
Drive +13 (9 Ranks, +2 Dexterity, +2 Vehicle Expert Feat)
Navigate +10 (7 Ranks, +3 Intelligence)
Pilot +13 (9 Ranks, +2 Dexterity, +2 Vehicle Expert Feat)
Profession (Mechanic) +9 (9 Ranks)
Read/Write Language: 4 Additional
Repair +10 (7 Ranks, +3 Intelligence)
Speak Language: 4 Additional

Languages
Arabic
English (Native) 
German (Non literate)
Hebrew (Non literate)
Latin
Japanese
Polish (Non literate)
Russian

Feats 
Background: Personal Firearms Proficiency
Human: Point Blank Shot
1st Level: Cautious
Smart Hero Starting Feat: Simple Weapons
Smart Hero, 2nd Level: Vehicle Expert
3rd Level: Surface Vehicle Operation (Powerboat)
Fast Hero, 2nd Level: Double Tap
6th Level: Aircraft Operation (Helicoptors)

Abilities
Jury Rig +2
Extreme Machine
Evasion
Savant (Disable Device)

Equipment
Car Opening Kit
Demolitions Kit
Basic Electrical Tool Kit (Not Always Carried)
Basic Mechanical Tool Kit (Not Always Carried)
Lockpick Set
Multipurpose Tool (Always Carried)
Professional Walkie Talkie w/headset
PDA
GPS Receiver
Mesh Vest
Penlight
Suppressed Beretta M9, with Laser Sight, and 3 loaded magazines of ammunition, Carried in shoulder holster
Suppressed M4 Carbine, with 4 loaded magazines of ammunition
4 blocks of C4
2 wired detonators
1 radio detonator
1 timed detonator
2 Fragmentation Grenades


Carrying Capacities
Light: 43 Lbs
Medium: 86 Lbs
Heavy: 130 Lbs
Current Load: 

Background
A shy unassuming man, it's hard to imagine Gerrard being a member of an elite counter terroist team. In a way neither can he. Looking back on his records, you'll see he graduated near the top of his class in college, and at the acdemy. He moved rapidly through the ranks based on his technical abilities. Though he is the team's designated pilot, Gerrard also can back up a lot of the others, due to his wide ranging skills. Even after this long in the service, Gerrard still isn't that great of a shot, barely qualifying during range testing, he is slowly improving however. When not on duty, Gerrard spends most of his time working on his motorcycle or keeping up on new advances in electronics. 

Edit ---> 1. 12/11 6 am, Decided on which watercraft to start with for surface vehicle feat.

Edit ---> 2/ 12/11 6:15 am, Added equipment and background.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Tango Bravo*



			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> Kitana - Kai Nguyen, 'Black Wolf' :  Sniper/Computer Expert ie: FAST/SMART Heroine
> 
> It looks like we've got everything covered, aside from heavy weapons, translator, and driver.  Those could all be secondary skills.
> ...




Okay, I'll give her at *least* four to five languages so she can translate most of what we run across.  Perhaps one of the others who are smart or charismatic leaders or spies could come up with more languages.

This is sounding more and more interesting!  I can't wait for it to start.


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

Solid Snake Eyes is amusing, but I'm not sure if I can use that and keep a straight face.  I actually wish _I'd_ have thought of Wraith - that'd be perfect!!  Ah well... gotta keep thinking.  

Oh, I currently have my PC speaking Russian and Arabic, but if too many have those languages, he could switch them for others...  probably Japanese and Chinese.

I'll have his stats up this afternoon.

EDIT:  I think I will switch to Japanese and Chinese.

Oh, and if you can find a link to that code name generator, that'd be awesome!!


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

Going with the Japanese language theme, my PC might just end up with Arashikage for a last name and be related to an ancient clan of Ninjas, if that isn't going too far.

Thoughts?


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Going with the Japanese language theme, my PC might just end up with Arashikage for a last name and be related to an ancient clan of Ninjas, if that isn't going too far.
> 
> Thoughts? *





Fine with me.  Just note that the same Arashikage's do not necessarily exist.  You do get the neat tattoo though 

Oh, and I wasn't serious about Solid Snake Eyes...I think it's a little too silly for this also!


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Oh, and if you can find a link to that code name generator, that'd be awesome!! *





http://www.buzzsite.com/goodies/MGSnamegen/


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

Here's Nikki.  I'll post Smith right away, then we'll see which one is better suited to the team.


Nikki Anuet, Female Charismatic1/Fast3/Strong2
Occupation : Military(Hide, Move silent class skills.  Bonus featersonal Firearms Prof.)

Str: 14 (6 Points)
Dex: 16 (8 Points +1 level)
Con: 10 (2 Points)
Int: 12 (4 Points)
Wis: 12 (4 Points)
Cha: 14 (6 Points)

Speed: 40 

Def: 19  HP: 1d6+3d8+2d10=38

Rep: +3

BAB: +4
+7 to hit, 1d6+3 damage (Unarmed, lethal or nonlethal)
+7 to hit, 2d6 damage (Beretta 92F)
+7 to hit, Soporific (Dart-gun)

Saves: Fort:+4 Refl:+6 Will:+2
Init: +3

AP: 33

Talents: Charm, Increased Speed, Improved Increased Speed, Melee Smash

Skills(Total/ranks): Hide(+12/9), Move Silent(+12/9), Bluff(+7/5), Diplomacy(+7/5), 
Drive(+9/6), Pilot(+9/6), speak+read (5 languages:Russian, Spanish, Japanese, 2 more)

Languages: English, French, Russian, Spanish, Japanese, 2 more

Feats: Simple Weapons Prof(starting) Personal Firearms Prof.(occupation), Combat Martial Arts(Bonus), Brawl(Bonus),  Aircraft Operation, Vehicle Expert, Point Blank Shot, Knockout Punch

Equipment: 
Backpack
Fatigues(2 sets)
Formal Wear
Casual Wear
6 Flash-bang Grenades
Concealable Camera
Concealable Microphone
Concealable Video Camera
Dart-gun w/ Soporific darts. +7 to hit (Injury Poison.  Fort save: DC 20.  Initial: Paralysis 2d6 minutes.  Secondary: Unconsciousness 1d3 Hours.  Purchase dc: 15.*
Beretta 92F Handgun
Black Box
Night Vision Goggles
Steel Handcuffs + key
Trail Rations

*I used the d20Modern enhancement rules to create the soporific.  If that's ok, kewl.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh

I should point out that there are two main Chinese languages, Mandarin and Cantonese, so perhaps you should specify which one it is you know since they both are very very different. And it will make a big difference if we end up messing with the Chinese groups.

I don't have the book with me at work, so I'm not sure how they handle stuff like when languages are concerned.


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Fine with me.  Just note that the same Arashikage's do not necessarily exist.  You do get the neat tattoo though
> ...




Cool!  I realize whether Stormshadow and/or Snake-Eyes ever show up is up to you, but it leaves the door open.  And what character _isn't_ more interesting with ties to a shadowy ninja clan?    

But I really just wanted the tattoo.


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> http://www.buzzsite.com/goodies/MGSnamegen/ *




Thanks!!  ThaT'll help a bunch!


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Oh
> 
> I should point out that there are two main Chinese languages, Mandarin and Cantonese, so perhaps you should specify which one it is you know since they both are very very different. And it will make a big difference if we end up messing with the Chinese groups.
> 
> I don't have the book with me at work, so I'm not sure how they handle stuff like when languages are concerned. *




Good point!!  I'd forgotten about that.  I'll take Mandarin for $500, Alex.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *If there is anything in there our DM has a problem with, please let me know.
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> ...





1.  Same thing as Night Vision Goggles in infrared mode as far as I'm concerned at the moment.  I will probably add Thermal Goggles eventually but I'm not sure when I'll get to it.  I don't want to add too much at once.

2.  PDA gauntlet is cool.  It'll be a little less functional than a regular PDA since it needs to be built with military sturdiness.  But I think GPS, maps, a few text files, and possibly email (when you hook it up to a suitable communication device...often it needs to be something much more than a cell phone).

3.  They stat this up in the d20 Modern Web Enhancement that Jemal linked somewhere above.

4.  I like the undermounted launchers on the M-16s, so if you can find me a web site or something with it I'm inclined to go along.  I will take a look at my weapons book (too bad its not d20) and try to see if it looks feasible to me.

5.  I will take a look.  I think the hard part about the garrote is sneaking up on the target.

6.  I want to go with the book for right now, simply because I don't want to introduce house rules too fast.  However I will take a look at it.  I've played some missions in Operation Flashpoint with the MP5, and I know what you're talking about.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I don't have the book with me at work, so I'm not sure how they handle stuff like when languages are concerned. *




There's a great little list on page 73 that breaks things down by language group and then specific languages.

For example:

Chinese:  Cantonese, Mandarin

You stand a good chance of running into most of the languages there at least once.  I am pretty happy with languages now as it looks like a lot of you got the hint 

Looks like we've got a fair number of people with some drive/pilot skill in addition to our specialist.

Only thing needed is some medic and heavy weapons skill (unless I missed it somewhere).


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

*Eureka!!*

Code Name:  Silent Snake.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 10, 2002)

Well. I posted the grenade launcher question to my buddies over at the America's Army forum. I'll let you know when i get a response. Searching on the net proved fruitless. They had one in Rainbow Six and Half-Life, but I can't find any real life pictures.

However, who is to say that it wouldn't become common in 6-8 years? *shrugs* Not really important though. I'll drop it if you want me to.

I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

Silent Snake is perfect 

I will probably let you have the launcher Ashrem...just don't want to promise it until I've looked things over.

I was planning to convert some more weapons to make the game more 'near future' anyway.  I should say when I do add something that 'would have been there all along' I'll let anyone who has a similiar weapon switch focus and such if they'd like.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

FYI I'm going to write up your commanding officer and post him here so you can get a look at how I'd like the bios and 'character sheets' done for their final versions.  Then I'll open up a Rogues Gallery thread.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

It's either Nikki or this guy.  Whadaya think?

Benjamin Smith, Male Smart 6
Occupation : Military(Drive and Pilot are class skills, Personal Firearms Proficiency)

Str: 14 (6 Points)
Dex: 14 (6 Points)
Con: 10 (2 Points)
Int: 17 (10 Points, +1 level)
Wis: 10 (2 Points)
Cha: 12 (4 Points)

Def: 14  HP: 5d6+1d8=28

Rep: +2

BAB: +3
+8 to hit, 1d8+3 damage (Brass Knuckles)
+6 to hit, 2d6 damage (Beretta)
+6 to hit, Soporific (Dart-gun)

Saves: Fort:+2 Refl:+4 Will:+3
Init: +2

AP: 45

Talents: Linguist, Plan, Exploit Weakness

Skills(Total/ranks): Craft:Electronic(+12/9), Craft:Mechanical(+12/9), Repair(+14/9), Search(+12/9), Navigate(+12/9), Drive(+13/9), Pilot(+13/9), Decipher Script(+14/9), Knowledge+12/9), Computer Use(+14/9), Demolitions(+14/9), Disable Device(+14/9), Speak Cree, Speak+Read Language(4), 

Languages: English, Russian, Japanese, Cree, French, 4 others

Feats: Simple Weapons Prof(start), Personal Firearms Prof(Occupation), Vehicle Expert(Bonus), Cautious(Bonus), Gearhead(Bonus), Brawl, Knockout Punch, Impoved Brawl, Point Blank Shot

Equipment: 
Backpack
Fatigues(2 sets)
Casual Wear
6 Flash-bang Grenades
Dart-gun w/ Soporific darts. +7 to hit (Injury Poison. Fort save: DC 20. Initial: Paralysis 2d6 minutes. Secondary: Unconsciousness 1d3 Hours. Purchase dc: 15.*
Beretta 92F Handgun
Brass Knuckles
Black Box
Night Vision Goggles
Trail Rations


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

I like both of them Jemal.  Let's wait and see how everyone elses character turns out and then pick whichever one fills in the holes better (unless you've got a preference for one over the other).

BTW, I keep forgetting to mention hit points.  Use max for first level, and then go by the RPGA / Star Wars Revised chart, or

hit die / hit points gained
1d6 / 4
1d8 / 6
1d10 / 8


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 11, 2002)

I read in one of the major US newsmagazines that within the next several years  US Special Forces will be using weapons similar to the assault rifle in DeusEx: high-tech, reletively short, and with a 20mm grenade launcher underneath the main barrel.

Ashrem:  Wraith's feats incorrect.  He gets 3 from levels (1,3,6), 1 from human, 1 from profession, 1 bonus feat from strong, simple for free, and the focus and spec from the soldier class.  That adds up to 9, which works, BUT, the bonus feat from Strong is restricted pretty much to melee feats, so you'll need to ditch one.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 11, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *I read in one of the major US newsmagazines that within the next several years  US Special Forces will be using weapons similar to the assault rifle in DeusEx: high-tech, reletively short, and with a 20mm grenade launcher underneath the main barrel.*





Not sure about the Deus Ex weapon because I haven't played it (yet) -- too many good games, too little time.

The standard rifle for the 'regular' forces at the time we start is still going to be the M4 (shortened, adjustable stock version of the M16).  That's what the US Army just switched (or is switching) to IRL, and I believe it was originally a special forces weapon, though someone more knowledgable can correct me on this.

I know launchers are regularly used on the M16...I'm pretty sure there's a version for the M4.


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Not sure about the Deus Ex weapon because I haven't played it (yet) -- too many good games, too little time.
> ...




Is there a reason to "upgrade" to the M4?  In D20 Modern stats, the M4 is identical to the M16A2, except that it weighs one pound less and has a 60' range (as opposed to the 80' on an M16A2).  Not to be a munchkin, but I don't see the advantage of the M4 over the M16A2, at least in game mechanics.

EDIT:  Maybe this is silly, but does ammo weigh anything?  I can't find a weight for it i nthe book.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 11, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is there a reason to "upgrade" to the M4?  In D20 Modern stats, the M4 is identical to the M16A2, except that it weighs one pound less and has a 60' range (as opposed to the 80' on an M16A2).  Not to be a munchkin, but I don't see the advantage of the M4 over the M16A2, at least in game mechanics.
> 
> EDIT:  Maybe t his is silly, but does ammo weigh anything?  I can't find a weight for it i nthe book. *





Not sure the exact reasons for the real upgrading - I am guessing ease of use because of the reduced weight and length.  Also I seem to recall something about the range not being important because its still effective within the range at which the soldier can actually hope to hit anything (ie the rifle's range is still greater than the physical limits of a human being can take advantage of).  Don't quote me on that though 'cause it's only a vague recollection 

As far as in game, you're special forces so you can use whatever weapons you want, old or new.  By 2015 we could assume there's an M4 mk II or some such that has increased range.  I might do just this when I get to looking into weapons (probably not before we start playing, though).

Rest assured whatever happens I won't take away the M-16   Nor any of the other weapons in the book.

edit - Not sure about the ammo, I'll have to look.  If there's nothing then I'll house rule it in.


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *As far as in game, you're special forces so you can use whatever weapons you want, old or new.  By 2015 we could assume there's an M4 mk II or some such that has increased range.  I might do just this when I get to looking into weapons (probably not before we start playing, though).
> 
> Rest assured whatever happens I won't take away the M-16   Nor any of the other weapons in the book.
> 
> edit - Not sure about the ammo, I'll have to look.  If there's nothing then I'll house rule it in. *




Cool deal on the weapons.  I'll go with the M16A2 for now, and if a M4 mkII shows up, that will be what he's used all along.   

As for the ammo, I'm about to post my PC, and I'm assuming no ammo weight.  If you find/make a rule, I may adjust ammo carried, and in any case will have to reflect the weight.


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

*The Ninja*

*Robert Arashikage 
Code Name:  Silent Snake*

*Male Human Fast Hero 3 / Infiltrator 2 / Martial Artist 1*: HD 6d8+12; hp 50; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd 30ft; AC 20 (+3 Dex, +7 Defense), 21 in melee (as before, +1 Defensive Martial Arts); Melee living weapon, +6 (1d6+2/crit 20/x2); Ranged gun of the moment (see below), +7, or two guns, +5 each.; Reputation 2; AL: Nation (USA), Organiziton (Army), Group (Family); Action Points 42 (5+6+6+8+8+9); XP: 15,000; SV Fort +3, Ref +10, Will +1; Str 14, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 8 (4th level boost applied to Dex).

*Skills (total/ranks):* Balance (9/6), Climb (8/6), Escape Artist (9/6), Hide (14/9), Jump (8/6), Knowledge (Tactics) (8/6), Move Silently (15/9), Sleight of Hand (9/6), Speak/Read/Write English (native) (-/-), Speak/Read/Write Japanese (-/2), Speak/Read/Write Mandarin (-/2), Tumble (10/7).

*Feats:* Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Combat Martial Arts, Defensive Martial Arts, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Stealthy, Two-Weapon Fighting.

*Occupation Features:*

_Miltary_
Skills:  Knowledge (Tactics), Move Silently*
Bonus Feat:  Personal Firearms Proficiency
Wealth Bonus Increase: +1

*Class Features:*

Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Talent (Fast): Evasion.
Bonus Feat (Fast): Defensive Martial Arts.
Talent (Fast): Uncanny Dodge.
Sweep.
Improvised Implements.
Living Weapon 1d6.

*Wealth:* ???

*Possessions (Worn/Carried):* M16A2 with suppressor, standard scope, and illuminator, MAC Ingram M10 with suppressor and hip holster, two Beretta 92F's with holsters, fatigues, night vision goggles.  Worn/Carried weight 32 lbs.

*Possessions (Mesh Vest):* Mesh vest, four knives. six fragmentation grenades, six smoke grenades, professional walkie-talkie, compass, GPS reciever, rangefinding binoculars, 8 clips M16A2 ammo, 8 clips MAC Ingram M10 ammo, 20 clips Beretta 92F ammo.  Mesh Vest weight 11.5 including vest.

*Possessions (Backpack):* Backpack, twelve trail rations, first aid kit, lock release gun, climbing gear, 150 ft rope.  Backpack weight 29.5 including backpack.

*Weapon Stats*
M16A2 - 2d8/20/x2, size Large, ballistic, range 80ft, ROF S/A, 30 round magazine.
MAC Ingram M10 - 2d6/20/x2, size Medium, ballistic, range 40ft, ROF S/A, 30 round magazine.
Beretta 92F - 2d6/20/x2, size Small, ballistic, range 40ft, ROF S, 15 round magazine.
Knife - 1d4+2/19-20/x2, size Tiny, piercing, range 10ft.
Fragmentation Grenade - 4d6/20/x2, size Tiny, slashing, range 10ft, burst radius 20ft, reflex DC 15.
Smoke Grenade - Smoke, size Small, range 10ft.

*Total Gear Weight:* 73 lbs.
*Capacity:*  86 lbs./173 lbs./260 lbs (+2 effective Strength bonus from Mesh Vest, +1 effective Strength bonus from Backpack).

*Description:*  5'10", 180 lbs.  Age 26.  Black hair, brown eyes.  Robert bears a tattoo with the symbol of his clan on his right forearm, a hexagram in red with the pattern:

*_ _
___
_ _
___
_ _
___*

*History:*  Robert belongs to a long line of ninjas, but he was born and raised in California and only learned of his family's past three years ago.  The child of a Japanese father and a Chinese mother, he took karate growing up to gain the self-confidence needed to survive being half-Japanese in San Francisco's Chinatown.  Since he's learned of his past, Robert has begun instruction in other martial arts.  He even hopes to master the katana one day.  Robert signed up for the military at 18, and excelled in personal combat and "sneaker" skills.  Joining the elite Rangers, Robert distinguished himself and was selected to join the rebuilt Team Bravo.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 11, 2002)

More options:

http://www.greenronin.com/files/UFd20_pre.pdf


So much for converting weapons...I hope this comes out soon!


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 11, 2002)

Can we use the converted weapons thing that is being compiled on the Wizards.com boards?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 11, 2002)

*Name:*    Kai Nguyen
*Code Name:* 	Black Wolf
*Age:*	      28
*Height:*	             5’3”
*Weight:*	            110
*Eyes:*		      Dark Brown
*Hair:*		       Black with gold streaks
*Skin:*		       Lightly tanned

Smart 2/Fast 4

*STR*	10	
*DEX*	16  (added extra ability point)
*CON*	12
*INT*	16	
*WIS*	14
*CHA*	8	

*Hit Die:* 40
*Action Points:* 38

*Base Attack*	+4
*Fort Save*	 +2
*Ref Save*	 +5
*Will Save*	  +5
*Def Bonus*	+9
*Reputation*	+2

*Feats:*
Personal Fire Arms Proficiency
Point Blank Shot
Far Shot
Precise Shot
Skip Shot
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Gearhead (+2 Computer Use/Repair)
Double Tap
Stealthy

*Talents:*
Linguist
Evasion
Uncanny Dodge 1

*Skills*
Computer Use	+14
Disable Device    +12
Repair                +14
Research            +11
Move Silently      +13
Hide                   +13
Balance              +11
Knowledge (streetwise)  +7
Concentration     +5
Spot                    +6

*Speak Languages:*
English(native)
French
Vietnamese
Japanese
Chinese Cantonese
Chinese Mandarin
Arabic
Russian

*Read/Write Languages:*
English(native)
Vietnamese
Japanese
Arabic
Russian

*Personality: *
Quiet, slightly antisocial, Kai prefers not to speak much and can be silent or still for hours at a time which usually unnerves people around her.  They tend to forget she’s even there until she moves or even more rare, speaks.  There is something about her that is unassuming, although one does have the sense that she knows something important that she’s not telling.

*Personal History:*
Born to a French mother and a Vietnamese father, her mother left Vietnam and settled in the United States to start her life over again.  Kai talks about her family as much as she talks about herself which is never.  The first woman to ever be accepted as a marine sniper, Kai also made another first when she was accepted and completed her training as a Navy Seal.  Always with her there is a sense of quiet determination and intense concentration.  When she was asked to join the special forces team, the elite of the elite, her only response was a quiet “Yes, Ma’am.”

etc...equipment and etc....I'll decide on later.  This is just the first rough draft of the character for now.

EDIT: Realized no intelligence bonus to language that I could find.  Krizzel is checking up on it but I'll revise it in the mean time.


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

Kai looks good, Kitana.  Great set of languages, skills and feats, and an interesting backstory and personality.

Anyone got any feedback on Silent Snake?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 11, 2002)

I like your Silent Snake guy.  More on his history.   Is he half? is that why his name is Robert?  Or is he more than half, like 1/4 etc?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 11, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *It's either Nikki or this guy.  Whadaya think?
> 
> *




I like Nikki 

She's different, with diplomatic skills, etc.  Someone who could be the talker of the group would be good.


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I like your Silent Snake guy.  More on his history.   Is he half? is that why his name is Robert?  Or is he more than half, like 1/4 etc? *




Thanks!

I didn't even think about the "half" angle.  Since he was born in America, he has an American name.  Heck, even Stormshadow's real name was Thomas "Tommy" Arashikage.

However, I think I will have his mother be Chinese.  That'd help explain the language, and is similar to Quickkick, who was part Japanese and part Korean.

/me goes off to edit my PC's history.  

EDIT:  Silent Snake's history is now revised.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 11, 2002)

novyet said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Gerrard Oney
> Age: 22
> *




Your guy sounds really good!  You might want to make him older though if he's special forces and especially if he's a pilot.  A marine combat pilot has to go through 7 years of training at least to fly a plane or helicopter worth a few million.

I don't know what the rules are today, but for a navy pilot that I know, they had at least 4 years of flight school in addition to finishing an engineering degree.  Your guy sounds like he went that route.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 11, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heck, even Stormshadow's real name was Thomas "Tommy" Arashikage.
> 
> /me goes off to edit my PC's history.   *




I always thought that was weird because I believed Stormshadow was pure Japanese.  However, the episode which Krizzel has just reminded me that Snake Eyes and he (+ others) served in Vietnam would have to make him at least Japanese American and since he still has that weird pseudo accent, he probably was a recent immigrant and wasn't born in the US originally.


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I always thought that was weird because I believed Stormshadow was pure Japanese.  However, the episode which Krizzel has just reminded me that Snake Eyes and he (+ others) served in Vietnam would have to make him at least Japanese American and since he still has that weird pseudo accent, he probably was a recent immigrant and wasn't born in the US originally. *




Ethnically, Stormshadow was pure Japanese.  I assume his parents lived in the US when he was born.  They talk of his Uncles running the clan in Japan, but not his father.

And yes, Tommy, Snake-Eyes, Stalker, and three others were on a LRRP patrol together in Vietnam.  He'd at the least have to be a citizen.

My PC's folks lived in America when they had him, and thus "Robert."  I haven't determined the exact connection between him and the rest of the clan.  That's up to how much Krizzel wants to run with it.

EDIT:  Also, I assume the accent you're referring to is from the cartoon, since they never made a "Book on Tape" version of the comic.   It's worth noting that the Snake-Eyes/Stormshadow connections were only in the comic.  The cartoon version history of Stormshadow isn't necessarily the same as the comic version.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 11, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Also, I assume the accent you're referring to is from the cartoon, since they never made a "Book on Tape" version of the comic.   It's worth noting that the Snake-Eyes/Stormshadow connections were only in the comic.  The cartoon version history of Stormshadow isn't necessarily the same as the comic version. *




Yep I watched the cartoon because I didn't have access to the comics at the time.  I do remember one episode though that had a mention of that.  The cartoon has its bizzaro 80's moments and I much prefer the comic to it, but alas unfortunately most of what I remember is from that blasted cartoon!  So you and Krizzel shall have to educate me on proper Joe history!


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yep I watched the cartoon because I didn't have access to the comics at the time.  I do remember one episode though that had a mention of that.  The cartoon has its bizzaro 80's moments and I much prefer the comic to it, but alas unfortunately most of what I remember is from that blasted cartoon!  So you and Krizzel shall have to educate me on proper Joe history!    *




I watched the cartoon, but don't remember it as well as I do the comic.

As for education:

http://www.yojoe.com - the best all-around Joe site on the net.

http://www.starwars-rpg.net/swfa/jmm/joe/gihome.html - another good site for info on the comic.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 11, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Can we use the converted weapons thing that is being compiled on the Wizards.com boards? *





I will try and give it a glance tomorrow.  That said, the answer is probably no.  I want to stick to just the core book as much as possible.  I'm willing to use Ultramodern Firearms when it comes out since Charles Ryan is doing that.


----------



## novyet (Dec 11, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Your guy sounds really good!  You might want to make him older though if he's special forces and especially if he's a pilot.  A marine combat pilot has to go through 7 years of training at least to fly a plane or helicopter worth a few million.
> 
> I don't know what the rules are today, but for a navy pilot that I know, they had at least 4 years of flight school in addition to finishing an engineering degree.  Your guy sounds like he went that route. *




That's true I was thinking of how old my cousin was when he finished his flight school, but come to think of it, I think he was a transport pilot, not a combat pilot. Let me just edit that, and add the final touch ups.


----------



## novyet (Dec 11, 2002)

All right, gear and skills are done. I'll leave vehicles to the assignment. Are we going to setup a rogue's gallery thread?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 11, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *I read in one of the major US newsmagazines that within the next several years  US Special Forces will be using weapons similar to the assault rifle in DeusEx: high-tech, reletively short, and with a 20mm grenade launcher underneath the main barrel.
> 
> Ashrem:  Wraith's feats incorrect.  He gets 3 from levels (1,3,6), 1 from human, 1 from profession, 1 bonus feat from strong, simple for free, and the focus and spec from the soldier class.  That adds up to 9, which works, BUT, the bonus feat from Strong is restricted pretty much to melee feats, so you'll need to ditch one. *




The real life weapon you are reffering to is the OICW 

If it is allowed, I would much rather have this. In fact, I think it is planned to be issued standard in 2009.







For stats, I would say that it is a:


_Exotic Ranged Weapon:
Superior Quality M16 + Superior Quality M79 + Electro-Optical Scope + Range Finder

Distance Programable Detonation - If you take a full-round to dial in the adjustments, the Reflex DC: to avoid the grenades goes from 15 to 20._

How does that sound?

I'm going to have to look at those feats. Thanks for the catch Matt.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 11, 2002)

Updated character:

I may change some things if I can have an OICW. 

*Wraith (John McConnell) * 
*Fast Hero 1/ Strong Hero 3/ Soldier 2*
*Occupation:* Military (Wetwork Specialist)
*Experience:* 21,000 / 27,000
*Action Points:* ?
*Wealth Bonus:* ?

*ABILITY SCORES*
STR: 14
DEX: 16
CON: 12
INT: 14
WIS: 14
CHA: 8

*SAVING THROWS *
Fortitude: +5
Reflex: +7
Will: +3

Hit Points: 42
Threshold: 12
Initiative: +2 
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Defense: 22

*ATTACKS *
Unarmed – Att: +6, Dmg:1d4+4

HK MP5 – Range: 50 (w/ Suppressor, Electo-optical Scope, under mounted 40mm grenade launcher, and Laser Sight)
-Single Fire – Att: +10 [+1 w/ laser, +1 within 30’],  Dmg:2d6+2
-Burst Fire – Att: +6 [+1 w/ laser, +1 within 30’],  Dmg:4d6+2
-Rifle butt – Att: +6, Dmg:1d6+2
-40 mm Grenade Launcher – Range: 70, Att: +3, Dmg: 3d6 in 10’ radius (Reflex DC:15)

Glock 20 x 2 – Range: 40, Att: +8 [+1 w/ laser, +1 within 30’], Dmg: 2d6 (Suppressed w/ Laser Sight)
-Pistol whip – Att: +6, Dmg:1d4+2

Butterfly Knife x2 – Att: +6, Dmg:1d6+2

Stun Gun – Att: +6, Dmg:1d3 (Fortitude Save (DC:15 or paralyzed 1d6 rounds)

*TALENTS *
Evasion
Melee Smash
Improved Melee Smash

*FEATS *
Personal Firearms Proficiency (1st Level Profession)
Light Armor Proficiency (1st Level)
Advanced Firearms Proficiency (1st Level)
Simple Weapons Proficiency (1st Fast)
Combat Martial Arts (1st Strong)
Point Blank Shot (3rd Level)
Burst Fire (6th Level)
Weapon Focus: HK MP5 (1st Soldier)
Weapon Specialization: HK MP5 (2nd Soldier)

*SKILLS* – Number of ranks in parenthesis. 

*Occupational Class Skills:*
Hide (8) +10 (+1 Occupation Bonus, -2 Armor Check Pen)
Move Silently (8) +10 (+1 Occupation Bonus, -2 Armor Check Pen)

*Other Skills:*
Climb (3) +6 _(-2 Armor Check Pen)_
Computer Use (1) +3
Demolitions (2) +4
Drive (2) +5
Balance (2) +5 _(-2 Armor Check Pen)_
Escape Artist (3) +6 _(-2 Armor Check Pen)_
Jump (3) +5 _(-2 Armor Check Pen)_
Navigate (1) +3
Knowledge: Tactics (4) +6
Pilot (2) +5
Repair (1) +3
Sleight of Hand (1) +4 _(-2 Armor Check Pen)_
Survival (2) +4
Swim (2) +4
Tumble (4) +7 _(-2 Armor Check Pen)_
Craft: Mechanical (1) +3
Listen (5) +6
Spot (5) +6
Search (1) +3
Disable Device (1) +4

*LANGUAGES*
English 
Japanese
German 

*GEAR*

*On Person *
Fatigues and Mesh Vest, Range pack, HK MP5 w/ Suppressor,  electo-optical Scope, under mounted 40mm grenade launcher, and Laser Sight, Glock 20 w/ Suppressor and Laser Sight, Butterfly Knife x 2, Cell Phone, PDA Gauntlet (with GPS Mapping Software), Night Vision Goggles, Bolt Cutter, Demolitions Kit, Duct Tape, Lock Pick Kit, Electrical Toolkit,  Multipurpose Tool, Binoculars (Electro-optical), Chemical Light Stick x 5, Compass, Penlight, GPS Receiver, 150’ Rope, Rations (1 lb.), Radio Detonator x 2, Walkie-Talkie ear piece, Fiber Optic Peeper, Fragmentation Grenade x 4, Smoke Grenade x 3, Semtex (2 lbs.), Flashbang x 4, Undercover Vest

*Ammunition*
HK MP5 Magazine (9mm) x 10 (30 rounds / clip)
Glock 20 Magazine (10mm) x 3 (15 rounds / clip)
Fragmentation Grenades x 4
Smoke Grenade x 3
40mm Grenades x 5


*BACKGROUND & DESCRIPTION*

Age: 30
Height: 6”0”
Weight: 198 lbs.
Eyes: Ice Blue
Hair: Black (Military High and Tight)
Distinguishing Features: Back, neck, and forearms are covered in tribal art tattoos. Left arm has a strand of razor wire weaving in and out of a tribal pattern tattoo.

*RECORD*
Born: August 29th 1980
Joined Marines: 1998
Joined Force Recon: 2002
Honorably Discharged: 2008
Recalled to Duty (SCTU – Team Tango Bravo): 2009 

Born in Atlanta Georgia as the first and only son of a Marine general, John was raised from birth in a military environment. Immediately after turning 18, he joined the Marines and began climbing the ranks.

After his four-year tour, he re enlisted and signed up for Force Recon. He served in over 100 missions, specializing in counter terrorism and elimination. Of note, John was the sole survivor of four of these missions, all of which he completed, and gained a reputation as a very capable lone wolf.

John’s stint in Force Recon ended when he was forced to shoot his CO. During what should have been a simple reconnaissance mission in Moscow, he discovered that his CO had been paid to “look the other way” when they came upon a Serpent Legion cell’s artillery transport.

John refused to be bought off. He broke away from his unit in an attempt to reach a safe location in which he could communicate the situation back home. Lost in the Russian forests, John eventually backtracked and infiltrated the Serpent Legion’s own base and sent out the message from their own computers.

During the incident, John was attacked and almost killed by his CO. Shot and bleeding, John fought his CO in hand to hand combat. The fight ended in John’s favor, his CO lay dead with a crushed throat.

Returning home, military politics resulted in John’s honorable discharge. A year later, John received a phone call and was recruited for the new SCTU, Tango Bravo team.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2002)

*I need to bow out of this one.*

Sorry Krizzel.
I'm not going to be able to post a character until at least tomorrow, so I think I need to bow out of this one (fun though it looks).
Please give my spot to another deserving player.
I don't want to hold you folks up any longer.
Damn you, work!!!

Thanks, Ron.
Maybe when reinforcements are needed, I can get into a sequel etc...


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 12, 2002)

Even without the OICW, check out the SR-25 in the UMFA preview that Krizzel posted....its an improved M16 thats masterwork, does 2d10, and has a range of 90 (80 for the carbine)...the clips a little smaller (20) and its heavier (11lbs, 8 Carbine), but overall its much better than the M16.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 12, 2002)

Uriel - NP   We probably won't end up starting for a day or two anyway.  I plan to set up the rogues gallery tonight, then work on getting everyone's characters finalized to my satisfaction.  I will probably start an IC thread tomorrow, but the real action won't get going until friday probably.  So if its just a little extra time you need, it should be okay.

Otherwise, I'm not going to fill up your slot (since we've still got seven people anyway).  So if you want to jump back in down the line it should be alright.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 12, 2002)

On weapons, equipment, etc...

For now, I'm going to allow nothing outside of the core book, web enhancement, and the Ultramodern Firearms preview.  I want to get things started before I start messing with adding stuff.

Undermounted Grenade Launchers:
 - on a rifle, treat it as an M-79 but with a 50' range increment;  it holds one shot, and reloading is a full round action
 - on an SMG, the same but with only a 30' range increment;  some SMG's cannot fit one on at all, so check with me first (MP5 is ok, but MP5-K is too small)

I may adjust the ranges later depending on how it works out in the game, but whatever I do I want using an M-79 to be better than an undermount.

In addition to 40mm frag grenades, you many also use smoke and flare versions.  Treat them as the same weight.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 12, 2002)

As far as the public knows, the SCTU doesn't exist.  Only the President, Joint Chiefs, and the Special Counter-Terrorism Oversight Comittee are in the know (and their key aides, of course).

If you're captured or killed, all knowledge of you will be disavowed.  Have a nice day


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 12, 2002)

Shouldnt the undernount weigh less than the full M79, being that stuff like the handle, much of the assembly, etc, is already on the rifle?  

BTW, I agree that the range of the undermount should be less.

However, I think that being that this is 2012, we should use the COIW.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 12, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Shouldnt the undernount weigh less than the full M79, being that stuff like the handle, much of the assembly, etc, is already on the rifle?
> 
> BTW, I agree that the range of the undermount should be less.
> 
> However, I think that being that this is 2012, we should use the COIW. *





Yes, there should be less weight   Say 5 lbs for the rifle version and 4 for the SMG version (which would include some on the back to balance out the rifle, I assume).

I will take a look at the OICW when I get around to adding weapons.  Like I said, when I do add things I'll give everyone the opportunity to switch feats and abilities to one of the new options if they wish.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 12, 2002)

More of a character...

BTW, everyone check your encombrance...I tihn kthat some of you might not be unencumbered, which you pretty much MUST be

Str: 14
Dex 16 (including levelup point)
Con 14
Int 12
Wis 14
Cha 8

Def 22
Saves:
Fort: +4
Ref: +8
Will: +5

Fast3/Gunslinger2/Soldier1
Feats: Weapon Focus (SR-25, Beretta 93R), Light Armor Proficiency, Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Personal Firearms Proficiency, Burst Fire

Talents/SpecAbils: Evasion, Close Combat Shot, Uncanny Dodge 1

Skills:  Demolitions +10 (9r) Hide +12(9r). Move Silently +12 (9r), Profession +3 (1r), Tumble +12 (9r), Slight of Hand +4(1r), Drive +4 (1r), Swim +3 (1r), Spot/Listen +6 (4rx2)

Language: English, Spanish, French, German, Mandarin, Japanese, Arabic, Russian, Hebrew, (8r)

Equiptment:  SR-25 (11lbs), Supressor(4lbs), regular and electro-optical scopes (3lbs) Lasers for all 3 main guns (3lbs) SITES M9 (2lbs), 2xBeretta93R(6lbs), random clothing(av 3lbs), 3 flashbangs, and a 3 frag grenade (9lbs), undercover vest (3lbs), electro-optical binoculars(4lbs), combat knife (1lbs), 5lbs C4, 3lbs random detonators, 4lbs Det Cord, Demo Kit (5lbs), Duct tape (1lbs), Cell Phone, flash goggles (2lbs), ear protectors (1lbs), stun gun (1lbs), Backpack(3lbs), Mesh Vest(7lbs)  = 81lbs  (unencumbered)

He can still fit in a LAW and not be encumbered.  He will take one if necessary.

What will our communications method be for the unit?  I suggest a Guantlet PDA integrated with a helmet with built-in comm capabilities (secure walkie-talkie, possible sat uplink and GPS.  This stuff will soon be stanard in special forces units, and some aspects of it is already in use.


----------



## perivas (Dec 12, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Fast3/Gunslinger2/Soldier1
> Feats: Weapon Focus (SR-25, Beretta 93R), Light Armor Proficiency, Far Shot, Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Personal Firearms Proficiency, Burst Fire




For the life of me, I can't figure out how you got 9 feats!  You get Personal Firearms for having the military occupation...two at 1st level, one at 3rd, one at 6th, one at 2nd level of Fast and weapon focus for 1st level of soldier and again for 2nd level of gunslinger.  Added together that's 1+2+1+1+1+1+1=8.  How did you get your ninth feat?  BTW, you should have the simple weapons feat, which cannot be substituted in any way.  I think that you did something wrong.

In addition, you spent one too many points on your ability scores.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 12, 2002)

Thx...changing....


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 12, 2002)

Everyone, here's what I'd like for your bio information.  I'm going to go set up the Rogues Gallery thread now.  Please post the bio plus your stats there, all in one post.  Keep the commentary and such in this thread as we continue to finalize the characters.

This is your commanding officer (all of you will start out as Sergeants, BTW - SCTU uses army ranks for all its personnel for simplicity):


Name:  Donald F. Anderson
Codename:  Mad Dog
Sex:  Male				
Date of Birth:  August 23rd, 1972
Height:  5’10”				
Weight:  170 lbs
Hair:  Blond				
Eyes:  Hazel
Ethnicity:  Caucasian (American, Swedish/German heritage)

Grade:  Major
Primary Specialty:  Infantry
Secondary Specialties:  Intelligence

Mad Dog grew up in a small Chicago suburb where he worked hard in school and out, protected other kids from bullies, joined the Boy Scouts and played on his school’s sports teams.  People were drawn to his go-first, lend-a-hand mentality.  And then the Army got hold of him.  They took the raw leadership ability and physical aptitude and forged it into a tenacious, no nonsense soldier who’ll leap right into the fray and expect his troops to be right behind.  He distinguished himself in Afghanistan, leading a small squad of Rangers on recon missions.  They chose him to rebuild Team Bravo because a more dependable, loyal soldier would be hard to find.

Quote:  “Failure is not an option!”


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 12, 2002)

On languages...

Kitana brought it up and I can't find it anywhere in the rules either, so here's what I'm going to use:

You automatically speak and read/write your native language.

You _speak only_ a number of bonus languages equal to your INT modifier.  If you want to read/write those languages, you have to spend skill points for that.

Any languages beyond that you have to spend skill points on normally (one for speak, one for read/write).


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 12, 2002)

Note to all:  The undermounted grenade launchers are prolly not worth the weight because autofire on a good assault rifle will do the job just as well.  I am removing it...others might want to as well.

M-16A2 Range 80  AvDam 9      ToHit: 0
SR-25  Range 90   AvDam: 11    ToHit: +1
M79     Range 70   AvDam 10.5  ToHit:  -4 w/o feat

Note that poeple will also tend to have Weapon Focus/Spec with their main rifle, too, as opposed to the grenade launcher.

The grenades will harm things that require explosives, but if that is all they are good for, heavier munitions like rockets are much better at that.

To blow doors open n stuff we dont need launchers, just normal demo stuff.

A better option is the LAW...for the weight of an M79 and 5 grenades one can get 2 LAWs, which do 10d6 and ignore 10 pts of hardness.


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *On languages...
> 
> Kitana brought it up and I can't find it anywhere in the rules either, so here's what I'm going to use:
> 
> ...




Cool!!  That's two more skill points I get to spend, now that I don't have to pay to speak Japanese and Mandarin.   

I'll get my PC formatted and on the Rogues Gallery thread ASAP.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2002)

Here's both of my proposed characters, revised.  We just have to figure out which one is best suited for this team.

Nikki Anuet, Female Charismatic1/Fast3/Strong2
Occupation : Military(Hide, Move silent class skills.  Bonus featersonal Firearms Prof.)

Str: 14 (6 Points)
Dex: 16 (8 Points +1 level)
Con: 10 (2 Points)
Int: 12 (4 Points)
Wis: 12 (4 Points)
Cha: 14 (6 Points)

Speed: 40 

Def: 19  HP: 1d6+3d8+2d10=38

Rep: +3

BAB: +4
+7 to hit, 1d6+3 damage (Unarmed, lethal or nonlethal)
+7 to hit, 2d6 damage (Beretta 92F)
+7 to hit, Soporific (Dart-gun)

Saves: Fort:+4 Refl:+6 Will:+2
Init: +3

AP: 33

Talents: Charm, Increased Speed, Improved Increased Speed, Melee Smash

Skills(Total/ranks): Hide(+12/9), Move Silent(+12/9), Bluff(+7/5), Diplomacy(+7/5), 
Drive(+9/6), Pilot(+9/6), speak+read (5 languages:Russian, Spanish, Japanese, 2 more)

Languages: English, French, Russian, Spanish, Japanese, 2 more

Feats: Simple Weapons Prof(starting) Personal Firearms Prof.(occupation), Combat Martial Arts(Bonus), Brawl(Bonus),  Aircraft Operation, Vehicle Expert, Point Blank Shot, Knockout Punch

Equipment: 
Backpack
Fatigues(2 sets)
Formal Wear
Casual Wear
6 Flash-bang Grenades
Concealable Camera
Concealable Microphone
Concealable Video Camera
Dart-gun w/ Soporific darts. +7 to hit (Injury Poison.  Fort save: DC 20.  Initial: Paralysis 2d6 minutes.  Secondary: Unconsciousness 1d3 Hours.  Purchase dc: 15.*
Beretta 92F Handgun
Black Box
Night Vision Goggles
Steel Handcuffs + key
Trail Rations

[size="+2"]OR:[/size]

Benjamin Smith, Male Smart 6
Occupation : Military(Drive and Pilot are class skills, Personal Firearms Proficiency)

Str: 14 (6 Points)
Dex: 14 (6 Points)
Con: 10 (2 Points)
Int: 17 (10 Points, +1 level)
Wis: 10 (2 Points)
Cha: 12 (4 Points)

Def: 14  HP: 5d6+1d8=28

Rep: +2

BAB: +3
+8 to hit, 1d8+3 damage (Brass Knuckles)
+6 to hit, 2d6 damage (Beretta)
+6 to hit, Soporific (Dart-gun)

Saves: Fort:+2 Refl:+4 Will:+3
Init: +2

AP: 45

Talents: Linguist, Plan, Exploit Weakness

Skills(Total/ranks): Craft:Electronic(+12/9), Craft:Mechanical(+12/9), Repair(+14/9), Search(+12/9), Navigate(+12/9), Drive(+13/9), Pilot(+13/9), Decipher Script(+14/9), Knowledge:TBD(+12/9), Computer Use(+14/9), Demolitions(+14/9), Disable Device(+14/9), Speak Cree, Speak+Read Language(4), 

Languages: English, Russian, Japanese, Cree, French, 4 others

Feats: Simple Weapons Prof(start), Personal Firearms Prof(Occupation), Vehicle Expert(Bonus), Cautious(Bonus), Gearhead(Bonus), Brawl, Knockout Punch, Impoved Brawl, Point Blank Shot

Equipment: 
Backpack
Fatigues(2 sets)
Casual Wear
6 Flash-bang Grenades
Dart-gun w/ Soporific darts. +7 to hit (Injury Poison. Fort save: DC 20. Initial: Paralysis 2d6 minutes. Secondary: Unconsciousness 1d3 Hours. Purchase dc: 15.*
Beretta 92F Handgun
Brass Knuckles
Black Box
Night Vision Goggles
Trail Rations


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 12, 2002)

I think taht the DM needs to suggest whther ou rmissions would necessitate a spy or a pilot....hard ot tell without knowing that.  I tihnk that Ben could benefit from a meatier weapon, btw, like an MP5, or, becuase he is carrying so damn little and wil loften be holding down the fort (vehicle), he might want to be the heavy weapons guy with the LAWs n stuff...


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2002)

Silent Snake is now posted to the RG thread!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 12, 2002)

Silent Snake's age, being born in 1972 is not 26 since the current year is 2015!


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Silent Snake's age, being born in 1972 is not 26 since the current year is 2015!
> 
> *




Oops!!  I'd meant to reconcile that line, but forgot.

Pardon me, while I edit a post.  

EDIT:  All better!!     Thanks, Kitana!


----------



## perivas (Dec 12, 2002)

One last thing...DM_Matt.  I don't think that Rapid Shot exists in D20Modern!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 12, 2002)

perivas said:
			
		

> *One last thing...DM_Matt.  I don't think that Rapid Shot exists in D20Modern! *




Yeah there's no Rapid Shot, but you can take Double Tap which allows you to fire two bullets at a single target.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 12, 2002)

no rapid shot?  darn...oh well, that would have been a bit powerful anyway....

Double Tap is only useful for my superconcealed pistol.  My rifle and main pistols are automatics and thus I am using Burst Fire.

What should I take...How about...

Precise Shot:  Will I be firing into a melee often?  Depends on you guys....

Far Shot:  This gives my rifle a range increment of 135, 2d10 dmg, and the chance to do 4d10 at a -4 penalty (offset somewhat by the masterworkness of the gun).  That would make me just as good a sniper on a whole as our actual sniper, not to mention allowing me to lay down cover from far away and throw grenades twice as far.

Heavy Weapons Prof: Either with grenade launchers or rockets...It makes me the heavy munitions guy.  Caveat: I dont have room to carry much more.

Two-Weapon Fighting:  I have some great things going with the rifle, but I CAN go for dual-welding my Barettas...the problem is that i get the same effect as dual-welding by using burst, and taking the -8 total to double-burst might be harsh, being that my to hit with those things is +7.  Perhaps that one is for much higher levels.

Anytihng else?


----------



## novyet (Dec 12, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *On languages...
> 
> Kitana brought it up and I can't find it anywhere in the rules either, so here's what I'm going to use:
> 
> ...



Sweet, three more languages for me!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 12, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> Precise Shot:  Will I be firing into a melee often?  Depends on you guys....
> 
> Far Shot:  This gives my rifle a range increment of 135, 2d10 dmg, and the chance to do 4d10 at a -4 penalty (offset somewhat by the masterworkness of the gun).  That would make me just as good a sniper on a whole as our actual sniper, not to mention allowing me to lay down cover from far away and throw grenades twice as far.
> *




Not a bad range there.

My range without penalty is about  280 ft  with my sniper rifle and 60ft with my Eagle.  Not to mention I have a Ghille suit and assorted other skills that will make it very difficult to spot me.  Hehe hehe I will be your very best friend in battle, my friend, with my precise shot and double tap from a distance.

If Im not moving and they're not running, I can shoot at a minimum four times with my Eagle before someone reaches me.  With my sniper rifle, they don't have a chance.



EDIT:

btw  I do 2d12 with my sniper rifle and 2d8 with my Eagle


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 12, 2002)

How do yo u get 280?   120 + 60(far shot) +60(scope) =240.  BTW, I wasnt counting my scope on that, so I'd have a 180.  But sorry I didn't add an almost there anywho....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 12, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *How do yo u get 280?   120 + 60(far shot) +60(scope) =240.  BTW, I wasnt counting my scope on that, so I'd have a 180.  But sorry I didn't add an almost there anywho.... *




I did this...

120 rifle + far shot (60ft) so normally without the scope I have a range of 180.  But when I use my scope which is 1.5x then I take the 1.5 from the 180 to get 90.  Um that makes it 180 + 90 to get 270...uh yeah I can't seem to add correctly there...off by 10...hehe


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 12, 2002)

I changed from the MP5 to the KAC Stoner SR-25.

That is a slick gun.


----------



## novyet (Dec 12, 2002)

Stoner was a genius. That thing is a work of art.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 12, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I did this...
> 
> 120 rifle + far shot (60ft) so normally without the scope I have a range of 180.  But when I use my scope which is 1.5x then I take the 1.5 from the 180 to get 90.  Um that makes it 180 + 90 to get 270...uh yeah I can't seem to add correctly there...off by 10...hehe *




I'm not sure that the 1.5s use each other or just the base.  I am incluned to say only the base, since thats how multipliers almost always work in d20...(e.g. crit adding, empower spell, etc)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 12, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm not sure that the 1.5s use each other or just the base.  I am incluned to say only the base, since thats how multipliers almost always work in d20...(e.g. crit adding, empower spell, etc) *




bah that wouldn't make any sense to apply that to firearms.  I consider my base range to be what I can do naturally (my far shot ability 60ft) + the gun range (120ft).  So the scope would add to what I can do.  

When I fire a gun in RL, that's how it works.  I'm not sure how guns fire in the D20 bizzaro world but if that's the case, oh well then I lose 30ft =P

Its up to the KrizzWhizz to decide that.  And he was the one who quoted me the 280 *stares krizz down* bad math...bad Krizz...so he can look it up! Hah HAH...besides I'm at work and this is bad...must get off boards...must get off boards....oh NO i'm ADDICTED...bad KRIZZ for suggesting I do boards!


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I'm at work and this is bad...must get off boards...must get off boards....oh NO i'm ADDICTED...bad KRIZZ for suggesting I do boards! *




Another poor soul now a part of my Legion of the Damned!!  One day, ALL shall be PbP Addicts, and I will rule them all!!

MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## novyet (Dec 12, 2002)

Ooooh...since you helped drag me down, can I be in the top tier of minions?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 12, 2002)

novyet said:
			
		

> *Ooooh...since you helped drag me down, can I be in the top tier of minions?  *




AH HAH!

Why bother being a minion?  I want to rule the boards...well okay the world, but I haven't quite come up with a viable plan for that yet so this will have to do for now.

Also, do we get special powers as "the damned"?  For example, being able to survive on hours with lack of sleep, food, er...a salary?  Of course our major weakness is the frenzied state we go in when denied internet access....


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 12, 2002)

*ooohhhhh*

Kitana ->

I noticed you have the 50 Cal M82.

You know that thing is designed to shoot vehicles and armored targets right?  

I was watching a special on the SEALs the other day and one of the guys they interviewed was a SEAL sniper.

He said that he had set up over the enemy base and was supposed to disable any vehicles entering or leaving the area. Well the team was spotted approaching the base. One of the terrorists panicked and went for a rocket lancher. 

He said he didn't have any other choice but to shoot the guy with the M82. 

He said the dude just kinda.... popped.


----------



## novyet (Dec 12, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> AH HAH!
> 
> ...



Nah, too much work to rule the boards. Plus if something goes wrong, the masses have a scapegoat. Best to draw a salary, and soak up your position of the damned, while you post and post......


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2002)

Novyet, since you're in the first PbP I joined (Gobtales), and are in several others, I'll let you have a nice lieutenant minion rank.

As for you, Kitana...  you do get the special ability to be sucked back into posting when you know you should really be productive.  However, don't get any ideas about the boards.  The IC forum is mine - though, of course, we (and our member titles) all live in fear of angering the great P-Kitty.


----------



## novyet (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: ooohhhhh*



			
				Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Kitana ->
> 
> I noticed you have the 50 Cal M82.
> 
> ...




Yeah, .50 BMG is one nasty round. I'm pretty sure machine gunners are told not to waste those rounds on infantry, and save them for harder targets. It's a cool round to fire though. My cousin has a single boyes anti-tank rifle converted to .50 and you should see the holes it punches in trees. Awesome!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: ooohhhhh*



			
				Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Kitana ->
> 
> I noticed you have the 50 Cal M82.
> 
> ...




Yep...I LOVE that gun.  Also, for those of you who have seen the movie "Navy Seals" with Charlie Sheen, the guy with the codename GOD (which I had thought about using for myself) had the same type of gun I believe...and damn that was great!  I can't wait to try it out....

lol...I think you noticed that my character was a marine sniper then a seal sniper?  Heh heh...;p I'm assuming that in this future stupid things like not allowing women to be snipers will be taken care of.  So I made her the first of each.

EDIT

I wanted to take a smaller sniper rifle with me but I can't carry it and the other things I really need so I decided to take the big one in case we need it.  But if anyone wants to help me carry a second sniper rifle...I have one in mind...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 12, 2002)

Have you played America's Army? It is free, and unbelievably realistic.

If you qualify to go to sniper school, you get to qualify with the M24 (Modified Remmington 700. I hunt with one of these in RL) and the M82.

They are both a blast to use in the online game.


----------



## perivas (Dec 12, 2002)

I had posted earlier that I was trying to put together a sniper/weapons expert/combat medic.  Thinking it over a bit and looking through the rules, it appears that I have two options.  I had been waiting for the others to post to determine what we need more, but here are the two options I'm considering.  I'm hoping you guys can offer some advice as the finalizing my character.

Combat Medic/Heavy Gunner:

Dedicated Hero 4/Tough Hero 1/Fast Hero 1 with a M60 probably and feats such as Advanced Firearms, Exotic Weapon Prof (M60), Strafe, Surgery and Medical Expert

Pros:  Able to provide much needed heavy firepower support and be in the middle of the action, allowing me to use my medical abilities immediately after a firefight

Cons:  Completely unable to sneak around with the crew.

OR

Combat Medic/Sniper:

Dedicated Hero 6 with a Barrett probably and feats such as Far Shot, Dead Aim, Point Blank Shot, Double Tap, Surgery and Medical Expert

Pros:  We don't really have any sit still and shoot from a distance snipers.  An out-of-the-immediate action medic will more likely survive and be able to provide the needed medical assistance to the others.

Cons:  May not be close enough to use the required medical expertise sometimes.

I also thought about making a more generic medic, but I think that having multiple roles will help the group more so.  After all, real medical attention can probably always wait until after the mission.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 12, 2002)

perivas said:
			
		

> *
> Pros:  We don't really have any sit still and shoot from a distance snipers.  An out-of-the-immediate action medic will more likely survive and be able to provide the needed medical assistance to the others.
> *




I'm a sit still and shoot from a distance sniper  a shoot from 250 distance with an armor piercing rifle sniper

Anyway we do need a medic!  And we could use one more medic too!  It does make sense that you're closer to the action, but then we don't want to lose you!

I like them both....

Okay who else wants to take medic?  as a secondary skill?  Come on....


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 12, 2002)

Medic is just about the only thing Wraith _can't_ do. Well, he is very social either.

He is much better at taking people apart than putting them back together again.

I liked your first option Perivas. Wraith makes for an awesome sniper up to about 180' so I think we have the sniper angle covered.

We have nothing however, in the way of a heavy gunner. With my new gun, I touch on that role a little, but I could use the help.

Hey! If you had a strength of 22 or so, you could carry the M2HB!


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2002)

I say going for the heavy weapons / medic angle would be the best.  Sure, you couldn't sneak much, but:

A)  Once the M60 opens up, sneaking's over anyway.   

B)  We won't need medical attention untill after sneakiness fails, either.

He'd be like Doc and Roadblock all rolled into one!!


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 13, 2002)

M60s really are not that good from a ame point of view.  2d8, range 100, can only fire on auto but has a mondo clip.

When we have two guys with 2d10, range 90, masterwork stoners, esp with weapon focus and spec and far shot, I dont think that the M60 is particularly necessary.

A guy that focuses on rocket/grenade launchers and medical stuff would be better.

We dont need cover fire or autofire.we need high explosives at range.

Alterntively, if you pack very light and focus on str, you actually CAN carry an M60HB...remember: bakpacks and mesh ests re your friends.....


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

DM_Matt, you've got a point.  Okay, Perivas - whip up a bazooka medic!!


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 13, 2002)

Various errata from Charles Ryan, on the WotC boards:

http://boards.wizards.com/community/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=291;t=001118


Many interesting (and many less interesting) things in there.  Relevant to the current discussion:

M-60 should do 2d10 damage.

Also, on Far Shot and scopes, they _do_ stack.  Having both effectively multiplies the range increment by 2.25.  I will probably implement some of the advanced scopes he suggests as well, though not yet.


Another ruling of my own, or more a clarification as I think most of you are using it already.  The strength bonus from the backpack and the mesh vest can stack for the purpose of determining encumbrance.  Also, on the gun accessories equipment list they have a listing for 'box magazine.'  Rather than worry about weight of ammo, you just need to total the weight of each extra magazine you've got (the one in the gun is 'free').  Each magazine is half a pound.

If anyone does take up an MG and wants to carry ammo belts or boxes, then I'll have to house rule in something for that.


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

Before I go off and update Silent Snake's encumberance, is the following reasonable?

8 clips M16A2 ammo, 8 clips MAC Ingram M10 ammo, 20 clips Beretta 92F ammo.

Is that not enough ammo?  Too much?  Just right?  I've got 13 pounds of light encumberance to use, and that ammo weighs 18 pounds.  What should I do to keep light encumberance?

EDIT:  I didn't actually get box magazines.  Is that just implied when I say "clip"?


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 13, 2002)

its a big pain to reload the clip in your M16 with bullets each time...thus, you can carry the ammo in extra box magazines...i.e. pre-filled clips...that way you can reload as a move action and dont lose any attacks.


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *its a big pain to reload the clip in your M16 with bullets each time...thus, you can carry the ammo in extra box magazines...i.e. pre-filled clips...that way you can reload as a move action and dont lose any attacks. *




Gotcha.  I'd never heard the term "box magazine" before, I'd just heard "clip."  Thanks for the clarification!  Any advice on if I have too much ammo?  I need to drop something to get below encumberance, and ammo is a prime target.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 13, 2002)

'Box magazine' is the technical term for 'clip,' if my limited knowledge serves me correctly.  

So if you need to drop 5 pounds of weight, you need to drop 10 of your clips.  I'd cut the pistol ammo in half, as you probably won't need that much even with two pistols when you've got all that other firepower.

Also, has anyone given thought to MREs (trail rations)?  I didn't look specifically for those in your equipment yet.  I think they are 12 to a pound (or six in a half pound).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 13, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> Also, has anyone given thought to MREs (trail rations)?  I didn't look specifically for those in your equipment yet.  I think they are 12 to a pound (or six in a half pound). *




I gots some food.....


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

I've got MRE's.  And yeah, some of the pistol ammo will have to go.  How many bullets are we likely to need on a mission, anyways?

EDIT:  I now have 85/86 pounds carried. I better use up some ammo before I try to carry any sort of loot.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 13, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I've got MRE's.  And yeah, some of the pistol ammo will have to go.  How many bullets are we likely to need on a mission, anyways? *




How bad a shot are you?


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How bad a shot are you?  *




Not bad at all.  +7 to ranged attacks, +5 if I go with two guns.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 13, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I've got MRE's.  And yeah, some of the pistol ammo will have to go.  How many bullets are we likely to need on a mission, anyways?
> 
> EDIT:  I now have 85/86 pounds carried. I better use up some ammo before I try to carry any sort of loot.   *





Loot, huh?    What kind of loot?

Bullets, I have no idea.  If you're using lots of single shots they should last quite a while.  If you're using burst or autofire a lot, I imagine you'll get a lot closer to using it up, but I think you'll be pretty good with 8 clips for your rifle.


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Loot, huh?    What kind of loot?
> ...




Loot?  I meant, er...  "mission objectives!!"  Yeah, that's what I meant!   

Ideally, I won't need a ton of bullets, since the enemy will never know I'm there.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 13, 2002)

Gee, how did you know you were going to have to fetch something on this mission?

I guess somebody should keep a few pounds open...or just free the space up on the way in


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

Lucky guess...  or maybe I'm standing right behind you!!

 

Silent Snake can do that, you know.  As four carrying stuff, somethin tells me we won't be leaving with all the ammo we're bringing with with us.


----------



## perivas (Dec 13, 2002)

Here's my combat medic/heavy gunner!  Please look him over and make any suggestions.  Thanks!

_Name:_ Drew C. Borokowski
_Codename:_ “Evac”
_Race:_ Human
_Class:_ Dedicated Hero 4 / Fast Hero 1 / Tough Hero 1
_Gender:_ Male
_Height:_ 215 lbs
_Weight:_ 6’2”
_Eyes:_ Brown
_Hair:_ Brown

_Description:_ Drew has a large, broad build with long gorilla-like arms.  He keeps his brown hair cropped short and his scarred face clean shaven.  Dressed in camouflage fatigues while in service, he keeps a large, foul-smelling cigar in his mouth.

_Background:_ Drew was born in Russia in 1985 and immigrated to the United States with his parents when he was 11.  Unfortunately, his parents wanted their son to be fully American and had him adopt the name of their favorite (or perhaps the only one they knew of) television personality—Drew Carey.  He grew up loving the United States and was deeply moved by the events of September 11, 2001 and vowed to defend his adopted homeland against all threats internal and external.  He promptly joined the junior ROTC program, which helped to put him through college and subsequently medical school.  Upon finishing his residency at the university hospital, he joined the Army as he had always hoped.  He provided himself to have a special knack for field operations in a few squirmishes against the Crimson Jihad, as he helped to heal and evacuate injured personnel.  He was subsequently approached to SCTU, as few men could combine the ability to wield heavy machine guns with medical skills for field operations.

_Sergeant Drew C. Borokowski (aka “Evac”):_ human dedicated hero 4 / fast hero 1 / tough hero 1; occupation: military; CR 6; medium humanoid; HD 4d6+2d8+12; hp 43; Init +1; Spd 35’; Defense 21 (armor +3/dex +1/defense +7); Atk +6 melee, +4 ranged; Affiliations: United States, SCTU, the Unit; SV Fort +5; Ref +3; Will +4; str 17, dex 12, con 14, int 12, wis 14, cha 8

_Feats:_ advance firearms proficiency, armor proficiency (light), burst fire, exotic weapon proficiency (heavy machine gun), personal firearms proficiency, strafe, surgery

_Talents:_ healing knack, healing touch 1, increased movement +5’, remain conscious

_Skills(ranks/misc. bonus):_ climb 4, craft (pharmaceutical) 4, drive 2, hide 2, knowledge (current events) 2, knowledge (earth and life sciences) 4, knowledge (pop culture) 2, listen, move silently 2, spot 4, survival 4, swim 4, treat injuries 9/+2

_Languages:_ English, Arabic, Russian

_Weapons:_
M2HB (.50 heavy machine gun) 2d12 110ft. 75lbs
Desert Eagle Eagle(.50AE autoloader) 2d8 40ft. 4lbs
Fragmentation Grenades (3) 4d6 10ft. 3lbs
Knife 1d4+1 10ft 1lbs

_Other Equipment:_
Shoulder Holster (Desert Eagle) 1lb
500 Linked rounds for M2HB (.50 HMG) 10lbs
1 Box Magazine (.50AE) 0.5lbs
Mesh Vest 7lbs +2 Strength for carrying capacity
Backpack 3lbs +1 Strength for carrying capacity
Electro-optical Binoculars 4lbs
Nightvision Goggles 3lbs
Surgery Kit 5lbs
Military Issue Fatigues 3lbs
Satellite Phone 1lbs
GPS 1lbs
Trail Rations(12) 1lbs
Box of Cheap Cigars 0.5lbs

_Encumbrance:_
Movement: 30
Total Equipment Weight: 122lbs.
Light Load: 0-133
Medium Load: 134-266
Heavy Load: 267-400


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

Looks great, Perivas, love the backstory.  One thing - I think the saves are off.


----------



## perivas (Dec 13, 2002)

Thanks garyh!  Changes made accordingly to the saves.


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

No prob, perivas.  I really like how you were able to work such different skills - heavy weapons and medic - together so well, particularly with just basic classes.

D20 Modern rules!!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 13, 2002)

I just noticed something.

500 rounds of 50 Cal ammunition = 10lbs

That may be right by the rules, but it ain't even close in real life. Those rounds probably weigh 1/4 lb. each.

Also, I was thinking about how you could carry that gun around and I remembered something. You seen Aliens?

Those large machineguns they had where mounted on a swivel that was attached to their waist. Good idea. Most all of the weight would be on your legs and hip instead of your arms.

Something else I noticed on a couple of people. 

.50 Cal Dessert Eagles with silencers? I'm not so sure about that. Maybe in the future it would be possible though. As it stands, I believe the blast would be too much for a suppressor to make much difference. It would probably still sound about like a .22.

But like I said, in 2015, it will probably be possible. Same thing with the 50 Cal ammo. Maybe it would be lighter, with a shorter shell length in the future.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 13, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *I just noticed something.
> 
> .50 Cal Dessert Eagles with silencers? I'm not so sure about that. Maybe in the future it would be possible though. As it stands, I believe the blast would be too much for a suppressor to make much difference. It would probably still sound about like a .22.
> 
> But like I said, in 2015, it will probably be possible. Same thing with the 50 Cal ammo. Maybe it would be lighter, with a shorter shell length in the future. *




Hehe I wasn't sure either, but if the book doesn't say "NO YOU CAN"T and if Krizzel doesn't say NO KIT YOU CAN'T then I sure will take that lovely supressor for my beloved Desert Eagle.  As you noticed, I want the guns with the longest range possible.  You're not going to find me doing melee willingly.  Hehe, I want all my opponents dead before they can even reach me!


----------



## perivas (Dec 13, 2002)

I just removed the suppressor from the Desert Eagle, which is fine.  I don't really know how much ammunition is supposed to weigh according to the books.  But if I need to adjust it to 1/4 lb. each, I may need to downgrade to an M60.  (Downgrade to an M60...hehe.  That just doesn't sound right!)

Admittedly, seeing that the M2HB was introduced in WW2, shouldn't there be something more modern?  That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 13, 2002)

perivas said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ghillie Suit (+10 Hide) 5lbs +10 Hide
> *




Why do you have a Ghille suit?  How can you hide with that HUGE gun you got there?  LOL once you fire that sucker, everyone will know where you are.  Its 5lbs you can free up for more ammo.

Ghille suits are normally used by snipers who need to be hidden b/4, during and after they shoot.



EDIT:

Come on everybody!  Post your characters in the rogue gallery so that Krizzel can put up the IC thread!

Oh and BTW perivas , we  have the same ammo requirements so I can bum some ammo off you when I need it, huh?  LOL want to carry an extra sniper rifle for me since you've got all that space?


----------



## perivas (Dec 13, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *500 rounds of 50 Cal ammunition = 10lbs
> 
> That may be right by the rules, but it ain't even close in real life. Those rounds probably weigh 1/4 lb. each.*




You're right!  After doing some research on the Internet, I found that ammo weighs a ton!  For instance, a single round of a Desert Eagle weighs 300 grams, implying that a box would weigh at least 2.7 kg (or 5.94 lbs)!  Do we even want to go there?


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

perivas said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're right!  After doing some research on the Internet, I found that ammo weighs a ton!  For instance, a single round of a Desert Eagle weighs 300 grams, implying that a box would weigh at least 2.7 kg (or 5.94 lbs)!  Do we even want to go there? *





I can't see the magazine weighing six pounds...wouldn't that be almost as much as the gun?  

Anyway, box magazines are going to half a pound each regardless of what ammo is loaded in them.  If there are compelling reasons to change it later, I will, but I think the encumbrance rules are already tough enough.

As for the M2HB, it uses ammo belts, and I can't find anywhere in the book where weight is listed for those, either.  A quarter pound for each round sounds about right to me, and that would make 100 rounds weight 25 pounds.  Even that still seems a little severe, though.  

Arrgh let me think about this some more.

Meanwhile, who's characters are we missing?


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 14, 2002)

Ashrem:  I think that all your attack bonuses are one too high.....


----------



## Jemal (Dec 14, 2002)

I'm still trying to decide between Nikki and Smith.  Sorry for all the delay, they're both ready, I'm just doing comparisons to everyone elses character, to see which would be better suited.  I'll have it posted soon.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

No problem on that Jemal   I haven't forgot.

Ok I found all seven of you now.  Matt's character still needs a name, right?

Kitana - Black Wolf
garyh - Silent Snake
novyet - Snow Crane
Ashrem - Wraith
Jemal - Nikki / Smith
DM_Matt - 
pervias - Evac

Also, can everyone who hasn't done it already post their character in the Rogue's Gallery?  Even if they aren't finished yet (or there's two you're trying to choose betwee  ) please still put them up.  Then next time I can find them all in the same place 

Now I just have to go all back through the thread and find my various rulings.  Arrgh should have kept a doc file to stick them in from the beginning.

Oh and a note for Nikki I noticed - Brawl and Combat Martial Arts (and their Feat trees) do *not* work together.  You can choose to use either one or the other when you make an attack.  You can find this in the errata I linked to earlier (there's also a cleaned up version on the d20 System forum here on ENWorld I think - will try to link to it next).

edit:  here's the cleaned up errata thread on ENWorld:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33587

No more edits


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *I'm still trying to decide between Nikki and Smith.  Sorry for all the delay, they're both ready, I'm just doing comparisons to everyone elses character, to see which would be better suited.  I'll have it posted soon. *




I kinda like Nikki =)


----------



## Jemal (Dec 14, 2002)

Brawl and combat martial arts don't stack? !@%*&%#&%!!!
Oh well, I'll do a few changes then.  Any suggestions for replacement feats?  Are there any other bases we need covered?

I'll post both my characters to the rogues gallery, and edit out whichever one I decide not to use.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

Yeah they should have put that in the book (is not at all clear from the language there...not sure they even _mention_ it at all).

I don't think anyone has Exotic Firearms (rocket launchers) yet, which would be a good one.  Otherwise why not take the next feat up on either Brawl or Combat Martial Arts, whichever one you pick?

As a side note while I'm looking at the feats, I think Streetfighting might work with CMA the way it's described.  Will have to look at that errata again.

edit - added the link to the post above


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 14, 2002)

There IS the option of playing truly by-the-book....even in the NPC stat blocks CMA and Brawl seem to stack....virtually no one who does not read the wotc boards (or know someone who does) is going to play like that, because it is entirely without justification in the book itself and the idea of these two methods of enhancing unarmed strikes being mutually exclusive is an entirely foreign and unintuitive concept for the d20 system....


----------



## Ashrem Bayle [Home] (Dec 14, 2002)

Hmm...

Yep. I was assuming that the Soldier was on a 1/1 BAB scale. It kinda seems dumb that he isn't.

I can't fix it until I get back to work though. 



> Krizzel -> Anyway, box magazines are going to half a pound each regardless of what ammo is loaded in them. If there are compelling reasons to change it later, I will, but I think the encumbrance rules are already tough enough.
> 
> As for the M2HB, it uses ammo belts, and I can't find anywhere in the book where weight is listed for those, either. A quarter pound for each round sounds about right to me, and that would make 100 rounds weight 25 pounds. Even that still seems a little severe, though.




Well. This is where we decide how important realism is going to be. Yes. In real life those rounds do weigh a lot. 

However, these weapons are not usually deployed like we are talking about. (Because of their weight.)

The 50 Cal M82 sniper rifle is not used much. The standard sniper system for the US Army is the M24 (Remington 700). The M82 isn't used in normal sniper assignments. It is usually used only as a cover weapon for the team. In that case, it doesn't matter much what it weaighs since the sniper want ever be moving unless he is going to or from his chosen roost.

Personally, if I where playing a sniper character, I'd go for the PSG1. Of course, I have always loved that weapon so I'm biased.  


The M2HB is the same way. You can't lug that thing around. In fact, I don't think you could even shoot it without support. (-8 penalty?) They are typically just deployed and not moved anymore.

But again, this is a futuristic game. If you want to allow these weapons Krizzel, you could just say that advances in technology have solved our problems and just leave it at that. *shrugs*


----------



## perivas (Dec 14, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> I can't see the magazine weighing six pounds...wouldn't that be almost as much as the gun?
> ...




Okay.  Let's extrapolate you rule then.  A Barrett Light Fifty holds 11 rounds/box at 0.5lb--same ammunition as the M2HB.  99 rounds would be 4.5lb...let's just call that 100 rounds.  500 rounds would then be 22.5lbs.  I can live with that!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle [Home] said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The 50 Cal M82 sniper rifle is not used much. The standard sniper system for the US Army is the M24 (Remington 700). The M82 isn't used in normal sniper assignments. It is usually used only as a cover weapon for the team. In that case, it doesn't matter much what it weaighs since the sniper want ever be moving unless he is going to or from his chosen roost.
> 
> ...




=P 

Yes I know all that about the guns.

If I had a choice in the equipment listings I would go for the M40A1 sniper rifle which is used by the US Marines and made especially by marines for marines.  Since Kai was a Marine Sniper/Scout, she would be the most familiar with that weapon.  That would be my primary sniper weapon, however they dont' have that listed in the d29 Modern Guide and certainly not that the effective range for the M40A1 is 3000 feet, so I had to pick one.

Since a sniper with power could be very useful I decided to go for the M82 because it has a big punch and long range.  It can still kill soft targets and it probably would be a waste of energy, but I'd like to see someone survive a .50 sniper shot .  Also I can still use the same gun for any armored targets, shooting through buildings, whatever.

If I could carry a second gun, I would choose the PSG1 myself, but I can't carry that.  So unless someone wants to carry one for me....?  I'm going to stick witht he M82



PS...SEMPER FI!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Sh--: Through the eyes of the Military

*An Army grunt stands in the rain with a 35 pound pack on his back, 15 lb. weapon in hand, after having marched 12 miles, and says, "This is sh--!"

*An Army Airborne Ranger stands in the rain with a 45 lb. pack on his back, weapon in hand, after having jumped from an airplane and marched 18 miles, and says with a smile, "This is good sh--!"

*A Navy SEAL lies in the mud, 55 LB pack on his back, weapon in hand, after swimming 10 miles to shore, crawling through a swamp and marching 25 miles at night past the enemy positions, says with a grin, "This really is great sh--."

*A Marine Scout/Sniper, up to his nose in the stinking, bug-infested mud of a swamp with a 65 LB pack on his back and a weapon in both hands after jumping from an aircraft at high altitude, into the ocean, swimming 12 miles to the shore, killing several alligators to enter the swamp, then stalking 30 miles through the brush to an FFP, says, "I love this sh--."

*The Air Force NCO sits in an easy chair in an air conditioned, carpeted office and says, "My e-mail's out? What kind of sh-- is this?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle [Home] (Dec 14, 2002)

LOL


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

You know...there should some be some kind of demoralizing rule for the enemy when a sniper is on the loose.  There's got to be something frightening in seeing people around you die with one shot and not even know where to point your gun or what to point it at to prevent your own death.  Don't even know where to duck behind...LOL but in my case, ducking behind anything isn't going to help with my gun...muhaha.

Extra bonus points for me!  Yeah!


----------



## garyh (Dec 15, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *You know...there should some be some kind of demoralizing rule for the enemy when a sniper is on the loose.  There's got to be something frightening in seeing people around you die with one shot and not even know where to point your gun or what to point it at to prevent your own death.  Don't even know where to duck behind...LOL but in my case, ducking behind anything isn't going to help with my gun...muhaha.
> 
> Extra bonus points for me!  Yeah! *




I've experienced that.

Okay, so I was playing _Unreal_...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

How sad is this?

I've only existed on this forum for less than a week and already I have over a hundred posts with a rate of 12.81 a day?!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2002)

Damn, that's a good posting average.  I've been here 3 weeks, and I've got just about 230... that's an average of about 11/day.  DOH! U beating me, dang you!  must... become... more... active...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Damn, that's a good posting average.  I've been here 3 weeks, and I've got just about 230... that's an average of about 11/day.  DOH! U beating me, dang you!  must... become... more... active... *




Muahaha....

Most of it is just smack though...LOL!

I'm on in one IC game that's actually started...yours!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2002)

Speaking of IC games that have actually started, What more needs to be done with this game before we start?  (I know I gotta choose and finish off one of my characters, but is there anything else?)  If I'm the only one we're waiting on, I'll go do that right now, but otherwise, well... I'm lazy *L*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Speaking of IC games that have actually started, What more needs to be done with this game before we start?  (I know I gotta choose and finish off one of my characters, but is there anything else?)  If I'm the only one we're waiting on, I'll go do that right now, but otherwise, well... I'm lazy *L* *




hurry and make a choice  so we can start


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

perivas said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Okay.  Let's extrapolate you rule then.  A Barrett Light Fifty holds 11 rounds/box at 0.5lb--same ammunition as the M2HB.  99 rounds would be 4.5lb...let's just call that 100 rounds.  500 rounds would then be 22.5lbs.  I can live with that! *




Just to make it easy, let's go with 100 rounds = 5 pounds.  That's for the bullets linked into a belt.  You can pull a Roadblock and loop the belt around yourself like a bandoleer, or you can carry in a metal ammo box (box weighs one pound).  Each box holds a belt of 100 rounds.

Hooking a new belt of ammo into the M2 is going to be a full round action (ie, reloading).  Another character can link a new belt onto the belt already feeding into the weapon as a move round action (you can't do this while you're holding/firing the gun).  To do this there still needs to be a few rounds left (ie, can't be empty yet).

As for carrying and firing an M2, yeah it's not realistic but I'm going to allow it because it's prevalent in the source material (ie, Roadblock, Kwinn, etc., not to mention the monstrosity that Vulcan Raven carries around in MGS).  Also, only someone with 16+ natural strength can do this.  In addition, only the group's designated 'pigman' (drawing on Palladium's RECON here) can do so without penalty.  Anyone else takes a -4 to hit on top of any non-proficiency penalty.

Lastly keep in mind I'll replace all these rules with something simpler/more balanced if and when I come up with it.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Speaking of IC games that have actually started, What more needs to be done with this game before we start?  (I know I gotta choose and finish off one of my characters, but is there anything else?)  If I'm the only one we're waiting on, I'll go do that right now, but otherwise, well... I'm lazy *L* *





Okay okay 

I'd like to get started too 

I'm starting on the nit-picking of your characters.  Once I'm good with everything I'll post the IC thread and give you somewhere to start off.  Should be up tomorrow sometime.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

I can't wait for this game to start!!  This is gonna be awesome.

Oh, and I need to crib some notes for _my_ GI Joe game, too.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I can't wait for this game to start!!  This is gonna be awesome.
> 
> Oh, and I need to crib some notes for my GI Joe game, too.   *




Hehe well hurry up!  You know Krizzel and I are the first in line for your game!


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hehe well hurry up!  You know Krizzel and I are the first in line for your game! *




Absolutely.  After finals, I promise.  

I'm considering running a second game as well.  Not sure what yet though I have some ideas.

1)  A  homebrew fantasy.
2)  Oriental Adventures.
3)  Wheel of Time.
4)  D20 Modern Supers with 4CtF.
5)  A rival Cobra game, like the SW Imp/Rep setup.

Thoughts?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Absolutely.  After finals, I promise.
> 
> ...




I was thinking of running an Oriental Adventures type game myself, but I don't know if I have time to DM more than one game.  Also, ancient Japan is so over done.  I want to try to put ya'll in a different part of Asia.  Could you do that?  Put us elsewhere instead of Japan?  If so I'm so into that.

I know when its my turn to run the Metal Joe game, I'm dropping all of you into the heart of Asia and Asian culture.



EDIT:

Also I know alot of you aren't from the US, so if you want to DM and drop us in a part of the world that you're familiar with, that would be totally awesome


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Absolutely.  After finals, I promise.
> 
> ...



My second game, once I get this going well, is going to be homebrew D&D starting at 1st level.  And I mean homebrew as in no races/classes from the PHB, but something entirely new.  It will be a balancing headache I'm sure.  That said, I should actually check out your link before I comment on the idea 



> *2)  Oriental Adventures.*



I'd play it 



> *3)  Wheel of Time.*



Would also play that, though I stopped reading Jordan about 2 or 3 books ago.



> *4)  D20 Modern Supers with 4CtF.*



Haven't played supers in a while, so that would be cool.  What about M&M?  I flipped through it in the store the other day for about 30 seconds.  Have read the reviews on that and 4CtF but I don't recall too much on them at the moment.  Anyway, I like low level supers the best, starting out struggling to make a good name for yourself, trying to make ends meet while being a hero, and of course discovering new ways to use your powers.  Darkhawk, New Warriors, Spiderman is the kind of stuff I go for, though mutants are sometimes fun too 



> *5)  A rival Cobra game, like the SW Imp/Rep setup.*



Wow...how can I choose between Joes and Cobras?  Well...I just have to be in both them


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

Drop them into my part of the world, eh?
Hmm.. US black ops team in Canada?
ROFLMAO *l*l*l*l*l*l*l*l*l*
hahahahahahahohohohohohohohohehehehehehehe

Oh, that's... Oh... HAHAHA!!!!!
I can just imagine it!  I can't wait!!!! *L*

*suddenly composed*  Anyways, I think I'll be updating and finishing off my character with a rocket launcher.  Oh, and I'll probably be going with Nikki.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Drop them into my part of the world, eh?
> Hmm.. US black ops team in Canada?
> ROFLMAO *l*l*l*l*l*l*l*l*l*
> hahahahahahahohohohohohohohohehehehehehehe
> ...




Kewl I like Nikki!

BTW I'm sure you have some conspiracy theories in Canada!  Come on, no country is without their own "dark past".  I'm sure you could come up with some fascinating ones that leave us out there in the wilderness trapped in the snow.... 

EDIT:  Does Nikki have any room for some secondary medi skills?


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

I must say, the homebrew and the OA are the least likely.

WoT is good because there's a large source material.  Supers is good because it's another excuse to use D20M and 4CtF, and 4CtF is on sale for only $5 - and I already own it  .  Cobra would be cool, but I'm not sure if I can handle a dual game - though having folks be Vipers would be awesome.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

Rocket launcher is very good   Now someone has a reasonable chance of hitting those tanks I put in...


Umm...anyway, yeah...

Well, I just finished a massive spreadsheet and I've got Black Wolf in it now.  Taking a break for a few posts then I'll start listing any fixes I see.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

Black Wolf needs the following:


middle name, if any
only one primary specialty, so PMOS (primary) = sniper, SMOS (secondaries) = infantry, computer expert
list occupation (right after levels)
list hit dice (2d6+4d8+0)
hit points = 34
action points = 39
list melee (+5) and ranged (+7) bonuses
Research should be +11 (synergy doesn't always apply
15 str for purposes of encumbrance => 66 lbs max for light load, so you're at max 
list gear locations: worn, carried, vest, backpack, etc.; keep in mind common sense and how much weight the vest and pack will hold


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Black Wolf needs the following:
> 
> 
> middle name, if any
> ...




Okee dokee will change tommorrow night...right now...SLEEP calls!


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Okee dokee will change tommorrow night...right now...SLEEP calls! *




Sleep?  Sleep is for the weak...


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

For everyone:

You all get an encrypted walkie-talkie for your squad communications.  This is built into your helmet if you have one (and helmets don't count towards encumbrance as far as I'm concerned as long as you're wearing it), or it can come as an earbug and a wire microphone.  The antenna and electronics are either built into the helmet or your mesh vest, as the case may be.  These walkie-talkies count as zero weight, but they can't be removed from the gear they're built into.

Secondly everyone has a PDA and GPS receiver.  This comes together as a single unit, especially built for the Tango teams.  They're built to be much sturdier than normal, so the PDA side has a lot less functionality than a normal PDA.  I'll give exact details later, but this is just to let you know that if you want to do computer work you need separate equipment.  

The PDA/GPS gear comes as either a 'gauntlet' or a flat piece that goes in a flip-down pocket on the front of your vest.  This latter arrangement lets you swing the PDA down and away from your chest to use it, then flip it back up when you're done (attaches with some kind of silent velcro).  This also ties into your comm net (sofware essentially runs it, though the comm electronics, and the GPS too, can be used 'manually' when necessary).

Everyone should have fatigues (under clothing, 3 pounds).  You should also have a knife of some kind, and some MREs (trail rations, 12 per pound - take fractions if you like).

You need a satellite phone to communicate back with headquarters or pretty much anyone else who's beyond a few miles.  There should probably be two people with one of these in the squad, but you don't really need more than that.

Extra space can always be used to carry extra ammo for the other people in the squad, especially extra rockets or HMG belts.

Also, it's good to have a little space open on at least one member of the squad for things you might pick up during the mission, or special equipment headquarters will give you depending on the mission.

Finally, though it's not a hard rule, everyone should probably try to stay at a light load.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

I'll just call the GPS I've already listed my PDA/GPS item.  And, woo hoo, I can take the weight off my walkie-talkie!!

Say, are helmets armor or are they seperate?  If so, what do they do?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

Benjamin Johnathon Smith, Male Smart Hero 6
Nick: Zeus
Occupation : Military(Drive and Pilot are class skills, Personal Firearms Proficiency)

Str: 12 (4 Points)
Dex: 14 (6 Points)
Con: 10 (2 Points)
Int: 16 (8 Points, +1 level)
Wis: 14 (6 Points)
Cha: 12 (4 Points)

Def: 14 HP: 6d6=26

Rep: +2
BAB: +3
+5 to hit, 2d6 damage (Beretta)
+5 to hit, Soporific (Dart-gun)
+5 to hit, 10d6 damage (LAW Rocket)

Saves: Fort:+2 Refl:+4 Will:+5
Init: +2

AP: 39

Talents: Linguist, Plan, Exploit Weakness

Skills(Total/ranks): Craft:Mechanical(+12/9), Repair(+13/8), Search(+12/9), Navigate(+12/9), Drive(+12/8), Pilot(+12/8), Decipher Script(+12/9), Knowledge:Tactics(+12/9), Computer Use(+13/8), Demolitions(+13/8), Disable Device(+13/8), Treat Injuries(+10/8), Read Language (Russian, Spanish, French), Speak+Read Language(Korean, German)

Languages: English, Russian, Spanish, French, German, Korean
*Rus/Jap/French speak from int bonus, read from skill points*

Feats: Simple Weapons Prof(start), Personal Firearms Prof(Occupation), Vehicle Expert(Bonus), 
Cautious(Bonus), Gearhead(Bonus), Far Shot, Dead Aim, Advanced firearms Proficiency, Exotic Firearms Proficiency(Rocket Launcher)

Equipment: 
backpack
fatigues, worn
6 flash-bang
Dart-gun w/ Soporific darts. +7 to hit (Injury Poison. Fort save: DC 20. Initial: Paralysis 2d6 minutes. Secondary: Unconsciousness 1d3 Hours.
2 mags darts
Beretta 92F
2 box mags
black box
night vision goggles
12 MREs
6 thermite grenades
Medical kit
GPS-PDA
mesh vest
3 LAW Rockets
walkie talkie

Benjamin is the kinda guy who stays back and tells everyoen what to do, keeping his handy explosive stuff ready in case his team needs some... cover fire.  He got his nickname, 'Zeus', because of how he stays out of the way calling the shots and raining down fire/thunder on his enemies.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

Well, a quick thought on languages for Zeus - I don't think we have anyone who speaks Korean, and I'm not sure about Spanish.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I'll just call the GPS I've already listed my PDA/GPS item.  And, woo hoo, I can take the weight off my walkie-talkie!!
> 
> Say, are helmets armor or are they seperate?  If so, what do they do? *





I didn't see helmets in the armor section, though I didn't look around for them either.

Probably I'll just play it as a roleplaying/special circumstances factor.  For example, if someone tries to knock you out from behind by hitting you on the head, a helmet might give you a bonus to your Fort save.  Similar things.  I don't intend for the helmet to be necessary though.

BTW, just got done putting Snake into the spreadsheet and everything looks good at first pass - except the equipment.  I got 111 lbs somehow! 

I tried to eyeball each section individually then, and I got 3 lbs over in the carried section (did you count your fatigues?), 46.5 total in the vest section (gotta be where the problem is), and spot on for the back pack.

I'll try to figure it out in the morning...I think I'm too tired to right now   I'm guessing it might have something to do with the grenades or ammo, but not sure.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *K, I've got this guy updated in the Rogues Gallery thread (Mostly). Sorry kitana, but it's gonnna be Benjamin, not Nikki.
> 
> Anyways, I'll post him here(Updated) cuz I need some help with a few things.
> 
> ...





1.  I'll stick Zeus into the spreadsheet of doom next (tomorrow during the day, after I finish with Snake) and see what pops out.

2.  Gary sounds like he knows what's going on with the languages.  Take a look through the rogues gallery and see if we're missing anything.  As for feats, the only thing I think of right now is Exotic Weapons (grenade launcher), but I'll think it over some more.

3.  How come your hit dice are 5d6 + 1d8?  Shouldn't it be 6d6?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> Sleep?  Sleep is for the weak...
> *




LOL and those who dont' want to fall asleep at their desk during a 9 hour work day....must....finish....9 hours work...then...study....6 hours....for....exam....ahh....


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 16, 2002)

Got my attack bonus fixed.

How many Action Points do we have? Also, what should I put for my wealth?

Anything else?


----------



## novyet (Dec 16, 2002)

Action Points, come to think of it I forgot mine as well. Let me go edit that.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *I didn't see helmets in the armor section, though I didn't look around for them either.
> 
> Probably I'll just play it as a roleplaying/special circumstances factor.  For example, if someone tries to knock you out from behind by hitting you on the head, a helmet might give you a bonus to your Fort save.  Similar things.  I don't intend for the helmet to be necessary though.
> 
> ...




Okay, good - helmets aren't Silent Snake's style.   

As for my encumberance...  I think it must be the grenades.  The text said the purchase DC was for 6 grenades.  I assumed the weight was as well, but it did seem kinda light.  I'll probably ditch some grenades if it's an issue.  As for the fatigue weight, I know in D&D worn clothing doesn't count for encumberance.  Is that different in Modern?


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Okay, good - helmets aren't Silent Snake's style.
> 
> As for my encumberance...  I think it must be the grenades.  The text said the purchase DC was for 6 grenades.  I assumed the weight was as well, but it did seem kinda light.  I'll probably ditch some grenades if it's an issue.  As for the fatigue weight, I know in D&D worn clothing doesn't count for encumberance.  Is that different in Modern? *





Yes, you're right - they tucked it in there.    So fatigues are effectively weightless as long as you wear them.  The mesh vest, and any extra clothes, still count towards encumbrance though.  

Looking at the grenades now...


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

Black Wolf is good to go.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

Silent Snake:

Ok, I took out the fatigues and your first section is fine.  Last (backpack) section is fine.

For the Mesh Vest section, yeah the grenades messed it up, and I also think the mesh vest got left out.  Taking out the grenades (and the walkie talkie which is now built in to your vest) I get 28 pounds:

mesh vest - 7
4 knives - 4
compass - 0.5
GPS/PDA - 1.5
binoculars, rangefinding - 3
8 mags M16 - 4
6 mags M10 - 3
10 mags beretta - 5

With everything else that's 89.5 total.  The frag grenades would add 1 lbs each and the smoke grenades are 2 lbs each.

I think you're getting killed by your climbing gear and rope.  It does say in the description that the 'gear' can include rope of its own, probably not quite so much though.  If you ditch the rope, you'll be good and have a little space to carry some grenades too.

It's also possible that someone else could carry the rope.  

What do you think?  Is this way too harsh or is it forcing interesting decisions?

edit - Other than this the only thing he needs is a middle name, if he has one.


----------



## perivas (Dec 16, 2002)

I personally think that Silent Snake has way too much ammo!

BTW, I've edited my character a little bit.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

perivas said:
			
		

> *I personally think that Silent Snake has way too much ammo!
> 
> BTW, I've edited my character a little bit. *





That's fine, I skipped to Zeus next because he needed some help with the equipment.  After that I'm moving along the order they are in the Rogue's Gallery thread, so change to your heart's content until I get to them


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

Zeus needs...


hit dice should be 6d6+0
hp should be 26 (6+4+4+4+4+4)
action points should be 39 (5+6+6+7+7+8)
need WIS 13 for Dead Aim
need Advanced Firearms Proficiency for Exotic Firearms Proficiency (rocket launcher)
Skills/languages - too many skill points...will make a separate post with details
Dart gun - where is this?  I can't find it anywhere in the rulebook
do you want just a medical kit or also a first aid kit? (figured for just medical)
any extra ammo for the handgun?
LAW is one shot/disposable - may want to carry another or get a teammate to lug one   Each LAW weights 5 lbs
total weight at the moment is 46 lbs, including a GPS/PDA which you need to add (no weight yet for the dart gun though);  14 str holds up to 58 lbs, so you're good so far
if you add a mesh vest, you'll be holding 53 lbs with a max of 76
if you add the vest and a backpack, you'll be carrying 56 lbs with a max of 86

I also need the following bio info:

middle name, if any
date of birth (current year is 2015, september)
height
weight
hair
eyes
ethnic background/heritage
one primary military specialty
one, two, or three secondary specialties
his grade (rank) is Sergeant


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

Zeus' skills...

Decipher script should be +12 (9 ranks + 3 int)

I count 120 ranks total.  There should only be 108 = (9+3)x4 for 1st + (9+3)x5 for the rest, or 48 + 60.


The skills are:

computer use, 9 ranks
craft elec, 9
craft mech, 9
decipher, 9
demolitions, 9

disable, 9
drive, 9
knowledge, 9 - need to pick which one
navigate, 9
pilot, 9

repair, 9
search, 9

That's 12 skills with 9 ranks each, or 108 ranks total.


Languages:
English - native, no ranks
Russian - speak/read, 2
Japanese - s/r, 2
French - s/r, 2
Cree - s, 1 (what language is this, BTW?)
4 more - s/r, 8

I'm assuming all the ones except Cree are both speak and read.  That makes 15 ranks, but your int bonus takes care of 3 of the speak ranks, so that cuts it down to 12.  Still, you're over by 12.

I would get rid of the 4 misc languages, which leaves you at 4 over (need to keep the other languages though to qualify for linguist talent).  Then take 4 ranks off one of your skills, either the knowledge or one of the other ones that another character already has.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Silent Snake:
> 
> Ok, I took out the fatigues and your first section is fine.  Last (backpack) section is fine.
> 
> ...




The grenade entry could certainly be clearer.     Ah well.  I'll probably ditch some grenades, and if there's rope included in the climbing gear, I'll ditch the seperate rope.  And dang, you were right, I didn't count my mesh vest.

I'll have my equipment sorted out by tomorrow.

EDIT:  Okay, I lied.  Equipment is updated now, and I added a...  familiar...  middle name.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The grenade entry could certainly be clearer.     Ah well.  I'll probably ditch some grenades, and if there's rope included in the climbing gear, I'll ditch the seperate rope.  And dang, you were right, I didn't count my mesh vest.
> 
> ...





Hehe nice middle name   Are you named after an uncle or something?

Yes, it appears the errata demon has unleashed its fury on us again.  At least it's better than the first printing of the 3e PHB, or the first SW d20 corebook either.


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Hehe nice middle name   Are you named after an uncle or something?
> ...




1)  Yup, an uncle Robert has never actually met...  [cue ominous music]

2)  This is true.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

Okay, Snow Crane is input and looks like he doesn't have too much work needed at all.  Biggest concern is that he might have a couple extra skill points to spend, depending on if I can figure out how his skill points are spent 

Will post the list of things to take care of for him tomorrow.

Then all we've got left is Wraith, Blaster, and Evac.  Should be able to get through them tomorrow.  I'll start the IC thread in the morning and give each of you your set up as I've give your character the 'good to go.'

I've already got an idea for Black Wolf, but everyone else needs to be thinking about what their character would be doing late wednesday night, on the first day of a long weekend off on leave.


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Okay, Snow Crane is input and looks like he doesn't have too much work needed at all.  Biggest concern is that he might have a couple extra skill points to spend, depending on if I can figure out how his skill points are spent
> 
> Will post the list of things to take care of for him tomorrow.
> 
> ...




Woo hoo!!  Almost about to start!!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2002)

K I think I fixed everything up except for the following:
Dart gun : Couldn't find one anywhere in the book, but I KNOW they exist!  care to think up some stats for one?
medical kit or first aid kit : What's the dif?

I had to do a few changes to the character concept, though.  changed some stats and feats around.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *K I think I fixed everything up except for the following:
> Dart gun : Couldn't find one anywhere in the book, but I KNOW they exist!  care to think up some stats for one?
> medical kit or first aid kit : What's the dif?
> 
> I had to do a few changes to the character concept, though.  changed some stats and feats around. *





I will go over him again tomorrow.  

I thought the dart gun was pretty cool when I was first looking at Nikki and Ben, so I dunno.  I thought it was around somewhere too, though I never actually saw it.  I'll try to whip up something - may have to adjust it as we play, though.

Med kit weighs more and let's you treat more things, from the way I'm reading it.  I don't *think* you need both, as the med is like the first aid plus model.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2002)

I'll take either medkit or first aid kit based on how much weight i've got so far, then.  If I can carry the extra I'll go with the Med, otherwise firstaid.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 18, 2002)

Okay, I've got everyone input and most of everybody else looks okay.  I did have a few problems with too many or too few skill points.  And Wraith is having the same encumbrance problem that Snake did.

So...I'm going to start posting lists of what I need from the remaining people, and go back through those who've revised their characters to make sure everything's right.  

If anyone's on right now, let me know and we'll get your character finished first


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *If anyone's on right now, let me know and we'll get your character finished first  *




I'm on, but would like to go to bed soon.  If you can look over Silent Snake in ~10 minutes, I can manage that.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 18, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm on, but would like to go to bed soon.  If you can look over Silent Snake in ~10 minutes, I can manage that.   *





Ok will try to do the quick once over


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 18, 2002)

Alright, Silent Snake is good to go!

I had his total weight about a pound and a half under yours, but that's fine.  I'll try to see what that problem is later, but obviously it's not an issue.

Two down, five to go.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Alright, Silent Snake is good to go!
> 
> I had his total weight about a pound and a half under yours, but that's fine.  I'll try to see what that problem is later, but obviously it's not an issue.
> 
> Two down, five to go. *




Awesome!!  This game is gonna rock!!

EDIT:  Time for sleep!!


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 18, 2002)

Snow Crane:


middle name, if any
Date of birth (current year is 2015)
ethnicity (default, caucasian of mixed heritage)
primary specialty
secondary specialties (1-3), if any
hit points should be 36
you've got two more skill points to spend (spend them as techie class)
beretta M9...this is the same as the beretta 92F, right?  can't find the M9 in the book
I total your carried equipment at 54.5 pounds


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

Getting closer to starting........trying not to be TOO impatient....


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Getting closer to starting........trying not to be TOO impatient.... *




I hear ya, sister!!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 18, 2002)

I just noticed that you edited the post about zeus to include Bio Info, so here it is:

Full name: 
Sergeant Benjamin James "Zeus" Smith
date of birth : Nov. 1982 (Makes him 32)
height: 5'8" (1.73 Metres)
weight: 150 Lbs (68 KG)
hair: Dark Brown
eyes: Green
ethnic background/heritage: Norweigan Ancestry
Military Specialties : Strategy, Command, and Explosives


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

Alright, the version of Zeus on page 5 of this thread is almost there!   Please edit him to that on the rogue's gallery, and here's the last couple things:


You're now under skill points - you've got 4 more to spend.  Also, your treat injury skill is off...it should be +6/4.  The simplest thing, I think, would be to just dump it all into treat injury, giving you +10/8.  Sound good?  Or do you want to use them elsewhere?
weight is off now that your strength is lower...let me do the list below:

backpack	- 3 lbs
fatigues, worn	- 0 lbs
fatigues, extra	- 3 lbs
Casual wear	- 2 lbs
6 flash-bang	- 6 lbs
Dart gun	- 3 lbs
2 mags darts	- 1 lbs
Beretta 92F	- 3 lbs
2 box mags	- 1 lbs
black box	- 0.5 lbs
night vision goggles	- 3 lbs
12 MREs	- 1 lbs
6 thermite grenades	- 12 lbs	
Medical kit	- 5 lbs
GPS-PDA	- 1.5 lbs
mesh vest	- 7 lbs
RPG-7	- 18 lbs
8 RPGs	- 16 lbs
walkie talkie - 0 lbs

This gives you 86 lbs, but you've got a max (for light load) of 66.  I'm making the RPGs weight 2 lbs each (the same as a smoke or thermite grenade).

Let me know what way you'd like to go with this, and I'd be happy to try and optimize your equipment.  Substituting 3 LAW rockets for the RPG-7 and its ammo would get you within one pound.  You only get 3 shots versus 9 that way, but they do 10d6 instead of 6d6 (LAWs weight 5 each).  

We can get two pounds by changing the med kit to first aid, or we could take out some of the grenades as another option.  You could also ditch or leave behind the extra clothes.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

I'd leave the extra clothes behind.  I don't think you'll need a spare shirt in the field.

So, are we ready yet?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I'd leave the extra clothes behind.  I don't think you'll need a spare shirt in the field.
> 
> So, are we ready yet?   *




There goes the _ao dai_ for Kai....


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There goes the ao dai for Kai.... *




Well, I can carry that for her.  I've got a few pounds available.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, I can carry that for her.  I've got a few pounds available.   *





Hehe 

We're getting there.  I see one more equipment juggling like we had to do for Snake, and one of the same for skills, but most of the rest of the remaining characters looks good.

edit - And by the end of this I'll have all the weights memorized I'm sure   I almost do already.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

So maybe we can start tomorrow?

Please?


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *So maybe we can start tomorrow?
> 
> Please?
> 
> *





Yes yes, I'd like to get it going before the holidays roll into full swing and start interfering   If the medicine would kick in and squash my headache, I'd start on the next guy right now.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2002)

K, changed stuff.  Took out the extra clothing, A Medical Kit, and replaced the RPG and ammo with 3 LAW rockets.  How's this look : 

backpack - 3 lbs
fatigues, worn - 0 lbs
6 flash-bang - 6 lbs
Dart gun - 3 lbs
2 mags darts - 1 lbs
Beretta 92F - 3 lbs
2 box mags - 1 lbs
black box - 0.5 lbs
night vision goggles - 3 lbs
12 MREs - 1 lbs
6 thermite grenades - 12 lbs 
Medical kit - 5 lbs
GPS-PDA - 1.5 lbs
mesh vest - 7 lbs
3 LAW Rockets - 15 lbs
walkie talkie - 0 lbs

Total Weight - 62 lbs

I want a 4th Law Rocket but that would put me 1 LB over.. Should I just get rid of a grenade to make the rom?


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

looks good to me   Zeus is thumbs up!


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *looks good to me   Zeus is thumbs up! *




Closer...  closer...

Must...  sneak... and shoot automatic weapons...


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

Evac needs:


date of birth (have year, need month/day, or I'll just roll that randomly - did this for *ZEUS* for the day, FYI)
pick a primary specialty (medic or HMG)
I'm assuming the class skills for your military profession are climb and swim...figured this into the skills below
hit dice should be 4d6+1d8+1d10+6
hp should be 38
action points should be 39
BAB +3, melee +7, *ranged +4*
burst fire feat requires wis 13 - just switch your wis and con, no other changes required then
you have 4 skill points left to spend as Dedicated - I suggest either craft(pharm.) or know.(earth & life sci.), or split between the two
helmet weighs zero while you wear it )where did you find 2 lbs for that, BTW?), and shoulder holster is only 0.5
total weight is 149.5 lbs


looks like a lot but it's actually very little - Evac is just about ready!


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

Blaster needs:


middle name, if any
date of birth (m/d/y; current date is 2015, september)
height, weight, hair, eyes
ethnicity (default will be 'mutt'  )
one primary specialty
one or more secondary specialties, if any
need 6 ranks sleight of hand for Gunslinger (see skills, below)
need 3 ranks know(tactics) for Soldier (see skills, below)
assuming know(tactics) and hide for occupation skills (see skills, below)
action points = 42
total weight, 85.5 lbs
detonators (3 lbs) = 1 wired, 1 timed, 1 blasting cap, 2 radio
ear protectors, 1 lbs => where did you find this?
skills...see below:

You were missing some of the requirements for the prestige classes, and some of the skills at 9 ranks can't have that many (since they are cross-class for soldier).  I broke everything down level by level and went through, making sure you had the minimum to meet requirements, and I came up with the following suggestion:

demolitions +5/4
drive +4/1
hide +13/9 (+1 bonus from occupation)
know.(tactics) +4/3 (class skill from occupation)
listen +5/3
move silently +11/8
profession +3/1
sleight of hand +9/6
spot +5/3
swim +3/1
tumble +11/8

plus 7 ranks in languages which gives you the ability to speak all the ones you had (and read/write in english).  The armor penalty is *not* added in to the above.

If that works for you please update the rogue's gallery to reflect it.  If not, let me know how you'd like to go instead.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

Okay, just Wraith is left.  Too tired for the details now, but a quick look through shows five too many skill points and 113 lbs of equipment.  I think that last is a combination of the grenade issue and a change of weapons to the heavier SR-25, plus I'm not sure what else.

I will do a detail of him next (after I catch some rest), then put up the IC thread and introduction.  You can start posting in the IC thread as soon as I ok your character.

Wolf, Snake, and Zeus are already ok'ed.  Crane is tenatively since I'm running him while novyet is sick (though he had a couple points to clear up).  Evac is close to done, Blaster not too much farther unless we redo the skills, and Wraith I'm not sure til I look at him more closely.

We should be posting IC today and hopefully getting into the action by friday night (mostly roleplaying until everyone is set).


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *I will do a detail of him next (after I catch some rest), then put up the IC thread and introduction.  You can start posting in the IC thread as soon as I ok your character.
> 
> ...
> 
> We should be posting IC today and hopefully getting into the action by friday night (mostly roleplaying until everyone is set). *




Finally!!  I have to say, this is one of the games I've been most excited about.

Plus, I wanna see how you run it so I can crib notes for _my_ Joe and Cobra games.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 19, 2002)

Wraith is fixed.

Ready to go.


----------



## perivas (Dec 19, 2002)

Changes made, Sir!

I just guessed at what was reasonable for the helmet.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Wraith is fixed.
> 
> Ready to go. *




Ok, Wraith is good to go!

Just minor changes that don't affect much:

 - Grade should be Sergeant
 - hit points should be 48
 - knives weigh 1 lbs each (for 2 lbs total)
 - GPS/PDA is only 1.5 lbs
 - satellite phone should be 2 lbs
 - those changes make his total weight 85 lbs on the nose, so more or less the same


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

perivas said:
			
		

> *Changes made, Sir!
> 
> I just guessed at what was reasonable for the helmet. *





I'm likin' the 'Sir!'

Good job soldier!  Evac is A-OK, fit and ready for duty.

That makes our current roster Wolf, Snake, Zeus, Wraith, and Evac, with Crane on autopilot.  Once Blaster is squared away we'll be tip-top.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 19, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok, Wraith is good to go!
> 
> ...




Sir! Finished! Sir!

Locked, Cocked, and Ready to Rock! Sir!


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Sir!!  Yes, Sir!!  Sir!!


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 20, 2002)

I fixed Blaster.  The ear thigs are not in the book.    Pretty much they are just sometihng to put on momentarily to protect meself from my own flashbangs if I use 'em.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ashrem Bayle _*Sir! Finished! Sir!
> 
> Locked, Cocked, and Ready to Rock! Sir!
> 
> *





Oh god...the innuendos....


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

Alright, seven pages!

I'll get around to checking Blaster momentarily.  

Guidelines for your first posts coming up!


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

Alright, here we go:

It's the night of September 1st, 2015.

You're all part of the Reserve Corps of the SCTU, the large support unit that makes up the large-scale action strength for the Tango Teams.  It's also the place where potential Tangos are trained, and where replacements for 'retired' Tangos are taken from.  Each of the actual teams has around 20 members - small squads are selected from among them depending on the mission.  They have a small organic support staff to take care of some things, but for the most part the Tangos do all their own maintainence, whether its paper, engines, firearms, or what not.

About six months ago Team Bravo went rogue, becoming a mercenary unit called Foxhound.  When this happened, the SCTU went into protection mode, resulting in massive purges and personnel 'held for questioning.'  The powers that be no longer knew who they could trust - was Foxhound linked to any of the other Teams?  Would the rest of their support staff, and the couple actual members who stayed behind, go rogue as well?  Everything but the most critical operations were shut down.

Slowly things are getting back to normal, but no new Team Bravo has been chosen yet.  Command doesn't seem to have much faith in anyone these days.  There have been rumors of them bringing in a 'specialist,' but who, or why, always seems to be different with each telling.

Each of you was cleared to resume duties with the SCTU Reserve about 2 months ago (the time in between you'd been on extended leave, just like everyone else).  Since then you've been busy training, though there haven't been any Ops to go on.  This is your first day off since being back.

So, decide where you are and what you're doing at midnight on your day off.  Pick whatever part of the country you want to be in.  Stick that, the date (Sept. 1st, 2015), and the time (anywhere from 2200 to 2359 hours, eastern time), at the top of your post.  

Go ahead and post now!  I'll give each of you a response, and then continue as soon as we've got everyone.

Shadow Wolf, you're cleared for number two!


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

Good stuff so far guys!  

I'm going to call it a night soon but I'll try to get you some replies tomorrow.

BTW Blaster checks out!


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

Yeah, this is starting out deeper (and better written) than I expected from a Black Ops game.  

Perhaps you should take this over to the Story Hour forum when we get some more posts up?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 20, 2002)

Exactly the kind of thing I was hoping for Krizzel. 

I think this game has potential.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Yeah, this is starting out deeper (and better written) than I expected from a Black Ops game.
> *




Like I would let Krizzel get away with a game that was badly written!!!


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Like I would let Krizzel get away with a game that was badly written!!! *




I'm more worried about how high he's raising the bar!!  My games have to be at least as good!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm more worried about how high he's raising the bar!!  My games have to be at least as good!!   *




Good!  I'll expect that of you too


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Good!  I'll expect that of you too  *




Oh oh...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh oh...
> 
> *




Get to work, boy!  Move it, Move it!


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Get to work, boy!  Move it, Move it!  *




What have I gotten myself into?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 20, 2002)

Krizzel -> How much begging would I have to do to get you to DM the Dark Sun game?


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Krizzel -> How much begging would I have to do to get you to DM the Dark Sun game? *




I can't speak for Krizzel, but I'd suggest getting started...... now.


----------



## perivas (Dec 20, 2002)

Are we posting here in the "OOC" thread?  Or is someone starting a new thread?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 20, 2002)

*clears throat and takes a deep breath*

PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!, PLEASE!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

perivas said:
			
		

> *Are we posting here in the "OOC" thread?  Or is someone starting a new thread? *




there's an IC thread to post your story in

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34384

Please read all the instructions in the OOC thread and all the posts in the IC thread before you post!

Thanks

De-Facto Assistant DM ;p


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

Dark Sun I'll think about, but I _really_ want to get Metal Joe going good (to the point where it's moving on its own inertia).  Then I have this wildly variant homebrew D&D that I've already decided on doing next.

I really like Dark Sun, so it's a possibility, but I'm afraid it's not going to be possible anytime soon.  That said it looks like there's enough players for at least three games of DS, so I'll put it on the list of candidates for games I'll run in the future.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 21, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Dark Sun I'll think about, but I really want to get Metal Joe going good (to the point where it's moving on its own inertia).  Then I have this wildly variant homebrew D&D that I've already decided on doing next.
> 
> I really like Dark Sun, so it's a possibility, but I'm afraid it's not going to be possible anytime soon.  That said it looks like there's enough players for at least three games of DS, so I'll put it on the list of candidates for games I'll run in the future. *




LOL first have time to handle all the stuff you're in now before you move on to something else.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm going to be traveling for Saturday and Sunday so won't be able to really post very often. If something comes up wrong with my laptop, I probably won't be able to post for the entire week until Dec 29.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 21, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I'm going to be traveling for Saturday and Sunday so won't be able to really post very often. If something comes up wrong with my laptop, I probably won't be able to post for the entire week until Dec 29. *





Ditto again.  Will try and check in tomorrow night, make some posts in IC if enough of you have posted there.  Feel free to continue your little scenes in the mean time if you're feeling bored   Just don't advance the time too far.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 21, 2002)

ooooooh.  I heard that Ultramodern firearms contains the OICW!  Anyone got the stats...Krizzel, can we use it?


----------



## garyh (Dec 22, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *ooooooh.  I heard that Ultramodern firearms contains the OICW!  Anyone got the stats...Krizzel, can we use it? *




I've ordered UMFA off of Amazon, but they haven't gotten it just yet.  I will be allowing it for my Joe/Cobra game.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 23, 2002)

yay!

I can connect...this modem connection is soooooo sloooooow ;p but as long as I can get my daily fix of the boards, I guess it'll work for me!


----------



## garyh (Dec 23, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *yay!
> 
> I can connect...this modem connection is soooooo sloooooow ;p but as long as I can get my daily fix of the boards, I guess it'll work for me! *




Glad to see you back online, Kit!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 23, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *ooooooh.  I heard that Ultramodern firearms contains the OICW!  Anyone got the stats...Krizzel, can we use it? *




Krizzel says its okay.  He would get online and tell you himself BUT this is MY laptop and I get first dibs...and now he is asleep...how typically male....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 23, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I've ordered UMFA off of Amazon, but they haven't gotten it just yet.  I will be allowing it for my Joe/Cobra game. *




Dibs on Joe slot!

hehe yes...i have finally chosen one side...for now...until I change my mind...argghhhh! its not FAIR....


----------



## garyh (Dec 23, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dibs on Joe slot!
> 
> hehe yes...i have finally chosen one side...for now...until I change my mind...argghhhh! its not FAIR.... *




Too bad... no double agents!!


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 23, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Krizzel says its okay.  He would get online and tell you himself BUT this is MY laptop and I get first dibs...and now he is asleep...how typically male.... *




Darn.  Its acutally no that compelling reletivwe to the Stoner.  The grenade launcher would be a cool weapon on its own though, altouhgh there are not stats for it.  Will Krizzel allow a grenade launcher with those same stats?  How much would it and its ammo weigh?  Would it (for the few cases taht it matters) allow in-air detonation to be programmed?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 23, 2002)

Sorry I havn't gotten a IC post up yet. I rarely get a chance on the weekend, especially a Christmas weekend.

Will try to today. Everything is looking great so far!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 24, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Darn.  Its acutally no that compelling reletivwe to the Stoner.  The grenade launcher would be a cool weapon on its own though, altouhgh there are not stats for it.  Will Krizzel allow a grenade launcher with those same stats?  How much would it and its ammo weigh?  Would it (for the few cases taht it matters) allow in-air detonation to be programmed? *




Neither of us have the book yet...and in the meantime...POST!  

Kai wants to meet all of ya'all


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Neither of us have the book yet...and in the meantime...POST!
> 
> Kai wants to meet all of ya'all *




I'm still sitting in an Asian restuarant in San Francisco, waiting for the plot to advance.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 24, 2002)

And I'm using my super-smart brain to win big in Vegas.. Just hope they don't notice me counting.. hehe.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 25, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *And I'm using my super-smart brain to win big in Vegas.. Just hope they don't notice me counting.. hehe. *




I think you have a visitor, Jemal


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 26, 2002)

Well Gary, if you're here, maybe I'll have Snake get picked up next...


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Well Gary, if you're here, maybe I'll have Snake get picked up next...  *




I am indeed here.


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

Krizzel, do you realize that Sep. 1 is at most the last game of the WNBA finals and at least a month before the NBA kicks off?

Are you sure we're not heading to a Dodger game?


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 26, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Krizzel, do you realize that Sep. 1 is at most the last game of the WNBA finals and at least a month before the NBA kicks off?
> 
> Are you sure we're not heading to a Dodger game?   *





Nope, I don't realize  but I don't need to.  That's not the game we're looking for.

On a side note, how did Sacramento end up doing last night?  I saw a little bit of the game.


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Nope, I don't realize  but I don't need to.  That's not the game we're looking for.
> ...




I'm actually not much a basketball fan, though I used to play it in high school (when one is 6'7" they make you).  Sac beat LA.  I'm lucky I don't care much about basketball, or Sac would be a rough place for me to live.  What little fan I am, I'm a Laker fan, and Sac is HUGE for the Kings.

Baseball, on the other hand...  I'm a HUUUUUUUUUGE Angels fan, and the Bay Area region coverage of the A's and Giants here isn't too bad - and since the A's and Angels are in the same division, I still get to see the Angels sometimes.

Okay, ending sports ramble...

BTW - If it isn't a pro basketball game, high school basketball is only in "unofficial" fall leagues at that point.  Are we going to UCLA?    I don't think they'll have started yet, either...

I finally figured it out...  we're going to a Magic Johnson charity game.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 28, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm actually not much a basketball fan, though I used to play it in high school (when one is 6'7" they make you).  Sac beat LA.  I'm lucky I don't care much about basketball, or Sac would be a rough place for me to live.  What little fan I am, I'm a Laker fan, and Sac is HUGE for the Kings.
> 
> ...




Baseball?! Boring!  hehehe....You just sit there and stare...waiting...and waiting...for someone to do something....for people to move....kinda like golf.  Besides it always interrupts my favorite TV shows!



September, what is in september?  Soccer season doesn't start yet, right, but its not a basketball game.  And that's as far as my knowledge of popular mainstream sports goes.  Basketball or Football is whats all over the place now...hey maybe its a game of croquet at the local embassy?  Pin the tail on the local kingpin?  Ooh maybe the "Game" is a WWE wrestling match?!

Apparently...I don't know either.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 29, 2002)

Hi all,

I was hoping to post something last night, but we had too much exhaustive visiting   But the good news is we're heading to a new destination tomorrow night where things should be much more laid back.  I should have plenty of time to post updates this next week and get things back on track.

Plus hopefully Jemal and novyet will be back.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 31, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> Plus hopefully Jemal and novyet will be back. *




Speaking of me...
I'm back.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 31, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Speaking of me...
> I'm back. *




Hooray!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm waiting patiently on a lonely island for my men delivery.  Don't you know a woman hates being stood up?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I'm waiting patiently on a lonely island for my men delivery.  Don't you know a woman hates being stood up?   *





Want to post...but...so tired...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Want to post...but...so tired...  *





        

look at me!  I belted out about 12 posts already...


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yes but you are a post-o-matic.  For me, especially DM posts, requires half an hour of thinking, writing, and revising.  The thinking part is difficult right now.

For example, look at my terrible post in Jemal's game


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Yes but you are a post-o-matic.  For me, especially DM posts, requires half an hour of thinking, writing, and revising.  The thinking part is difficult right now.
> ...




okay fine 

I'll come over and give you a squish


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> okay fine
> 
> I'll come over and give you a squish *


----------



## Jemal (Jan 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> okay fine
> 
> I'll come over and give you a squish *




Speaking of Innuendo's....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Speaking of Innuendo's....   *




hey I am the innuendo queen!  

I could have said "squeeze" or "massage" but I made it a bit more PC with "squish"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

Come on people!  Post post post  Kai is waiting on that island all lonely!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2003)

again to repeat my whining....post post post


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *again to repeat my whining....post post post  *




Hey, I posted posted posted!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

lol heheh 

now I just have to go kick Krizzel's butt and stick a fire underneath it....


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey. I'm doing my part.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 11, 2003)

Well I think things are picking up now!  I'll give everyone a chance to ask questions or what not before throwing you into the deep end tomorrow.

I'm going to pick up Paint Shop Pro so I can make better maps faster, but here's one of the island.  You'll also have a map of the area around the listening post and maps for inside the station as well.







I want to make a thread to keep maps, one for rules info, and one for weapons/vehicles/technology.  Any suggestions as to what forum I should put them in?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 13, 2003)

Maybe the art and miniatures forum??

Or heck, why not the Rogues Gallery with our characters. At least then we want be scattered all across ENWorld.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 13, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Maybe the art and miniatures forum??
> 
> Or heck, why not the Rogues Gallery with our characters. At least then we want be scattered all across ENWorld. *




True.  That works for me.


----------



## perivas (Jan 13, 2003)

I have an equipment question for all.  I did not pick up a copy of UMFA.  Is there another HMG in there, besides the M60 and the M2B?  Thanks.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 13, 2003)

perivas said:
			
		

> *I have an equipment question for all.  I did not pick up a copy of UMFA.  Is there another HMG in there, besides the M60 and the M2B?  Thanks. *




I haven't gotten it yet either (thanks to all those board games I bought  ), but I plan to pick it up next time.

Also, when I get around to it, I'm planning to write up the 2015 version of the M2, which is designed to be carried and used by infantry.

Are you looking for something lighter?


----------



## perivas (Jan 14, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> Also, when I get around to it, I'm planning to write up the 2015 version of the M2, which is designed to be carried and used by infantry. *




Cool Beans!



			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> Are you looking for something lighter? *




In a word, yes.  I'm looking forward to carrying other items as well.  I think I need it soon, in order to make the request and get the equipment for this mission.  Right?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 14, 2003)

perivas said:
			
		

> *
> In a word, yes.  I'm looking forward to carrying other items as well.  I think I need it soon, in order to make the request and get the equipment for this mission.  Right? *




Don't worry too much about this mission.  They're sending along a couple crates of extra stuff (plus the boat and hydrofoil) so you guys are going to have to make some kind of hidden base camp to leave things behind.

That said I'll try to take a look at my ideas again tonight.  It probably won't be a whole heckuva lot lighter, but you'll gain a few pounds you could use for more ammo, some extra gear, etc.  I should also mention that the M2, Barrett, and other longarms that use the 'big' round will probably get some limited armor-piercing ability.  Not as much as an anti-tank weapon, but something that will rip through brick walls, light-skinned vehicles, etc.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 15, 2003)

Sorry guys, I got a day behind.  I want to rev things up as soon as we get on the island (my next post).  Anyway, here's the portable M2.  Basically 5 lbs lighter, built with grips for carrying and fighting (ie, no need for a tripod).  And it also now penetrates 5 points of hardness (as will the Barett Light Fifty).  I might want to move that down later but I'd like to see how it works at five 

*XM2a Heavy Machine Gun*
_Damage_: 2d12
_Critical_: 20
_Type_: Ballistic
_Range_: 110’
_ROF_: A
_Magazine_: Linked (5 lbs / 100-round belt; +1 lbs if in box)
_Size_: Huge
_Weight_: 70 lbs
_Purchase DC_: 23
_Restriction_: Mil (+3)
_Special_: Ignores 5 points of hardness

The XM2 is an experimental version of the venerable M2HB.  It is able to be carried and fired by a single soldier, from either standing or prone positions, without the aid of a tripod.  To do this, the soldier must have a natural strength of at least 16, otherwise the weapon is too unwieldy and suffers a -2 to hit.  In addition, anyone other than the group's designated machine gunner suffers a -2 to hit with the XM2.  Both of these penalties stack together and with the non-proficiency penalty if applicable.  With a tripod, only non-proficiency applies.


----------



## perivas (Jan 15, 2003)

Much appreciated!  Every pound helps.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 16, 2003)

Okay, there are six crates of equipment, plus the self-contained pack that holds the rubber assault boat (basically a rubber raft with a motor).  Five of the crates contain the pieces for the hydrofoil.  The sixth contains your fatigues, whatever of your equipment wouldn't fit under your parachute packs, and some extra gear that's already been picked out.

This extra gear is as follows:
 - 300 rounds of .50
 - 200 rounds of 7.62mm
 - 200 rounds of 5.56mm
 - 300 rounds of 9mm
 - 2 LAW rockets
 - Beretta 92F with 2 extra magazines
 - M4 with 2 extra magazines
 - 10 thremite grenades
 - 3 smoke grenades
 - 10 lbs of C4
 - 100' of det cord
 - 2 wired detonators
 - Medical kit
 - 50 zip ties
 - 2 sets of fatigues


There are 20 lbs of space left to fill with extra gear if you'd like.  Between the seven of you you'll have to decide what you need.


----------



## garyh (Jan 16, 2003)

Silent Snake will just drop with what's on his character sheet.


----------



## perivas (Jan 17, 2003)

My vote is for tear gas and gas masks.  It might also be wise to bring nightvision goggles.  But I think most of these items will have to be accomodated by personal encumbrance, rather than the 20 pounds available to us.  I would not mind picking up some of the weight for more explosives...one quick way to get rid of evidence.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 22, 2003)

Hey Ashrem 

I will have an update for you tonight.  Two days of mega-commuting and little sleep, plus one more of those days today, and I'm having a little trouble forming coherent thoughts.  Should be free tomorrow though so I can stay up a while tonight.

Hmm well on second thought maybe I'll get something out before lunchtime.  Where did I put my d20...?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 22, 2003)

Thats cool man. Trust me. I know how real life can be.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Hey Ashrem
> 
> I will have an update for you tonight.  Two days of mega-commuting and little sleep, plus one more of those days today, and I'm having a little trouble forming coherent thoughts.  Should be free tomorrow though so I can stay up a while tonight.
> 
> Hmm well on second thought maybe I'll get something out before lunchtime.  Where did I put my d20...? *




LOL I can attest to that since the reason for the mega traveling has been to drive me everywhere (thank you krizzel!), but then he can attest to my stressful and psychotic life for the past few days as well.  At least you got to rest, Krizzie! No 8 to 5:30 meetings for you, you lucky cat, you! hehe

I know I've been in no state of mind to post coherently (Shalimar and Jemal can attest to my state of noncoherence yesterday evening) as my brain has just been shutting down the second I leave the office or class, whichever comes last or maybe first. hmm...hehe.  

The stress is so bad that I haven't felt a pang of hunger for the last five days and I only remember to eat when someone reminds me...and even then I can barely get anything down.

So you guys can take ALL the time you need getting to Shadow Wolf, LOL  so I can regain some wits by the time you get there.  She's a tricky PC to play.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 22, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Thats cool man. Trust me. I know how real life can be. *




Thanks.  Hehe a little relaxation and I feel a lot better now...so...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks.  Hehe a little relaxation and I feel a lot better now...so...  *




nuh uh uh...don't be late!  I'm skipping out on a meeting for this (well okay b/c I'm sick of meetings and screw 'em) and did you find my corporate credit card?  Cuz if so, I want to get to school early and get the books...well one book is there, but I'm not sure if the other one came in yet or not.

you know this is sad...I would email you but I"m not sure which you'd read first...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> you know this is sad...I would email you but I"m not sure which you'd read first... *




LOL


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 22, 2003)

Call is faster but  I'm leaving now so...

and yeah I found it


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 23, 2003)

Ultramodern Firearms:

If you wish to switch to a weapon in UmFa, please let me know within the next few days (say by monday).  Just the weapons themselves for now, please - no special ammo.

For those who don't have the book, just stick with the weapon you've got.  After this mission, I'll help you pick out a weapon from the book if you'd like to switch.  I'll also open up the possibility of the special ammo types at that point, and possibly revisit ammo weights now that there's been some rulings on that in the FAQ.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

=P hehe posted a picture for Kai

I'm on a picture posting frenzy.


----------



## garyh (Feb 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *=P hehe posted a picture for Kai
> 
> I'm on a picture posting frenzy. *




And what a NICE pic it is!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

Hey Jemal

Are you ready to give the signal?


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 19, 2003)

Ok

First the latest map, repeated here for reference:







Each square is 10' x 10'.  I'd keep the grid on there all the time but the light gray really doesn't work and I don't know how to change it.  Anyway, the average range between you and the target right now is about 180'.  It's ending up being about 2 range increments for the rifles and 3 for pistols (assuming far shot or a scope).

Because of the jungle, you can only move 10' in one move (or, a 30 move becomes a 10 move).  That's one square per move action.  Two for a double move, and four for a run.  Going up or down an elevation uses up 10' worth.  I'm counting diagonals as 20' every third square (or 40' to move three spaces diagonally) - not perfect but it's fine for now.

Oh, and I put Shadow Wolf on the map - you guys know there's *something* over there, but haven't confirmed whether it's your contact or not (though that is Wraith's suspiscion;  no one has actually seen whatever it is yet, though).


Re: Silenced firearms
 - We'll say there's an M82A3 and A4 that accept silencers for now.  If it seems overpowered then I'll scale it back to only working with the single action version (M90 I believe).
 - Zeus's handgun is *not* silenced - I don't see a silencer either in the rogue's gallery or in my hardcopy here.
 - Whatever was fired at Wraith was *not* silenced.
 - I'm thinking about adding the expanded suppressed/silenced rules from UMFA, but I'm not going to do any of that until after this mission is over.


Re: Radios
 - Yeah, you're probably in radio range right now.  I didn't really think that through too well, and I should've given Shadow Wolf the option to radio you (the rest of you didn't know she was there yet, so...).
 - Oh well.  We'll just say that there's a multitude of possible frequencies and encryptions, and you need to meet up face to face to 'synchronize' first (otherwise sending a 'broadband' transmission might be easily picked up).  Not a perfect explanation, I know, but it'll work well enough and not disrupt what's happened so far.  I don't know that she would have been able to dissaude you from attacking any more than Evac was


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 19, 2003)

Action Points:

Don't forget about these.  I think I'm going to change what I gave you (from the full amount) to a starting amount of 20 (+1 per each level of an advanced class).

Let me know when you want to use one (I won't use it if you roll high enough to succeed anyway, or if it wouldn't let you succeed even with a 6).  Would you like me to use them automatically on occasion (like I did for Wraith), or not?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 19, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Action Points:
> 
> Don't forget about these.  I think I'm going to change what I gave you (from the full amount) to a starting amount of 20 (+1 per each level of an advanced class).
> 
> Let me know when you want to use one (I won't use it if you roll high enough to succeed anyway, or if it wouldn't let you succeed even with a 6).  Would you like me to use them automatically on occasion (like I did for Wraith), or not? *




Hmm...I'm half/half for the whole thing, but I think I like not using the Action Points for me...but I'd have to see about that as we go into more battles.  I haven't really tried using it yet.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 19, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmm...I'm half/half for the whole thing, but I think I like not using the Action Points for me...but I'd have to see about that as we go into more battles.  I haven't really tried using it yet. *




The problem with it is that they can be used after you roll - so if you roll well, you don't have to use it up, and if you roll badly you get the choice.  Hmm...that's not clear, well to refresh:

After any d20 roll, you can choose to spend one action point to roll a d6 and add it to your d20 result, for whatever skill, attack, etc. it was you were doing.  You can normally only spend 1 per round.

I'm not sure how to use that and not have to ask after every roll whether people would like to use them or not   If we come up with a good procedure I don't really mind what it is, though.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 19, 2003)

How about we tell you ahead of time when we post our actions that we want to use it for this particular roll if it applies?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Krizzel _*
> 
> Re: Silenced firearms
> - We'll say there's an M82A3 and A4 that accept silencers for now.  If it seems overpowered then I'll scale it back to only working with the single action version (M90 I believe).
> ...




ok, yeah I'll switch to the M90 if the M82A3 can't be silenced.  No prob there.

I wasn't sure about the radio either, but she'd have it off never-the-less since she shouldn't be contacted them until they get to the rondevous point anyway.  They do need to syncronize their radios b/c she doesn't know what frequency or encryption they might be using now (if their previous might be compromised)
So the radio contact wouldn't happen!  

LOL how's that for a good IC explanation of why we forgot ;p

(yeah yeah..we were thinking ahead...we didn't just totally forget...no no....)


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 21, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *How about we tell you ahead of time when we post our actions that we want to use it for this particular roll if it applies? *




That's fine with me.  The only problem is what about rolls you don't know you're making - saves, spot checks, etc.?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's fine with me.  The only problem is what about rolls you don't know you're making - saves, spot checks, etc.? *




hmm...

guess it would depend on their importance...if making the roll would be critical to something -- spot an enemy, reflex save from being peppered with bullets...etc


Also to let people know

real-life is catching up fast, so for the next week or so I won't be able to post as often as I normally do unless i can get a few things done first

I'll try to post at least once a day on every thread and definitely at least once a day on the threads I DM.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 21, 2003)

Krizzel -> I'm cool with how you handled Wraith. Using the points automatically is fine, but I may occasionally request the use of them myself.

Also, I'm not going to bother revising my post about the sound of the M82. (Unless you really want me too.) Lets just assume it was the sound of the impact and the bullet cutting through the air that startled him.

Even if the muzzle blast is dampened, the sound of a 50cal cutting through the air will be much louder than something like the 7.62 ammo Wraith is using.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm going to change my post and just have Kai run to catch up to #1 since she's the closest.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 4, 2003)

Ash

Page 2 at the end of the long briefing.

They do tell you who your contact's name is


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 19, 2003)

Ok... About a possible new game.  I'm interested. 

My Vote:

I'd kinda like to play something Modern with a slight supernatural twist. Somewhere around 6th-8th level would be nice.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

I'll pass on the supernatural stuff.  I just kind of like the good old black ops team come in and do damage and get away thing.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 19, 2003)

About as far supernatural as I plan to go is what's in MGS/MGS2, or most action movies.  There might be enough support for something more X-Files (if that's what you're thinking) though - at least there were a few people wanting that when I started *this* game.  It would have to be a different DM though because I don't want to run that


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 19, 2003)

I've no real problem with a completly mundane game. I'm already in a Call of Cthulhu game anyway.


----------



## perivas (Mar 19, 2003)

You are all very correct about the slow rate of posting in this game.  A stealthy, black ops game isn't the most conducive environment for social interactions.  Somehow, talking with the others seemed out of place in this game.  I think that didn't exactly help the post rate.  I'm still interested in a black ops game, but maybe more in the context of a mission having gone wrong, where cussing and yelling is the business of the day.  

Also, as a minor nit, I didn't think that the participants overall liked the way the first firefight panned out in this game.  I don't know if it caused the premature death of the game or not, but somehow I didn't feel that we were all that special.  Hurt us, maim us or just plain kill us, but making the group fairly ineffectual certainly didn't seem to work.  Just my 2 cents.  No offense intended.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

I didn't have a problem with the firefight - lol other than it messed up the sniper/scout's careful planning for the last 3 days and she started off being very angry at the team.

It taught me how I should have really made Kai though to make her fit the sniper/scout thing. If I make her again I will definitely change alot of things about her.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 19, 2003)

perivas said:
			
		

> *Also, as a minor nit, I didn't think that the participants overall liked the way the first firefight panned out in this game.  I don't know if it caused the premature death of the game or not, but somehow I didn't feel that we were all that special.  Hurt us, maim us or just plain kill us, but making the group fairly ineffectual certainly didn't seem to work.  Just my 2 cents.  No offense intended. *




Hmmm... I think you hit on something there.  As a group of "special forces" characters, I wouldn't have thought that we would have that much trouble neutralizing a couple of unsuspecting "red shirt" mercenaries. Maybe some of us lost some of our enthusiasm for our characters when we discovered that they weren't as efficient as we had hyped them up to be. 

That would be our own fault as players. *holds up hand* I'm guilty. Though I still had some enthusiasm in me and wanted to see where the game was going.

Sometimes the dice just roll the wrong way. Nothing against you Krizz. You have done a wonderful job thus far. I've been impressed.


----------



## perivas (Mar 19, 2003)

You're right!  It's one thing to be torn to shreds by strange creatures that may have escaped from a genetic engineering lab.  It's wholy another matter to be nearly defeated by "red shirts".


----------



## garyh (Mar 21, 2003)

I'd like the game to continue, starting over if necessary.  I like the concept, but I agree sneaking around in the beginning was a bit of a tough way to try to get the posts to flow.    I've been part of the problem, I admit, but I was at a loss as to what to do at times.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 24, 2003)

I'll respond properly to everything tomorrow, though I want to let you all know I thought about this while I was gone.

One question I'd like to hear from you on ASAP:  is everyone interested in redoing their character (as Kitana seems to be)?


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 25, 2003)

Concerning the fire fight...

I think 'nearly defeated' is stretching it a _little_... 

IIRC (and I'm too tired to look it up ATM), you guys took them out in four or five rounds - that's thirty seconds.  Pretty short for a firefight - especially one involving cover, concealment, and fair range.  And none of you took any hits (only Wraith even came close).  I should also mention that these guys were far from first level, though they _were_ 'ordinaries' (read: flunky NPC type in Modern, vs. full character abilities).

OTOH, I don't think it would've went so 'well' for them without a lucky roll (the non-suprised guy got a Nat20 on a spot check) - otherwise they would have been a lot closer before anything happened, and a little easier to hit.  Rolling a 20 was the only way they were going to be able to see you.  A couple bad rolls to hit before he could dive behind cover, and then the situation developed from there.  I don't cheat on rolls at all for either side, and I've suffered under bad rolls as a player so I can empathize with that.

But the point about the seeming relative difficulty of the encounter is well taken.  Some work on characters may help with that, but I think also just making it through more encounters is what's going to do the trick.  Modern is still a new system, and from my brief experiences it seems pretty different than D&D in the way it plays.  It's still hard for me to say how good a +6 to hit is, or how tough MAS 14 is (massive damage threshold).  Working through the statistics is one thing, but seeing how it behaves in action is something else.

Anyway, a long way of saying I hear what _ya'll_ are saying, and I'll put some thought to it.  And realize at the same time that some things are going to end up easier than they should have been, and some harder.  Hopefully it all equalizes in the end (and certainly the good and bad rolls spread pretty well).


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 25, 2003)

Thats cool Krizz. Like I said, sometimes the dice just roll against you. 

I could recreate my character if you want. I've got Ultramodern Firearms now.

Whatever you decide, I'll probably be fine with. Are you thinking of starting over?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> ya'll
> *




heh heh....i'm corrupting Krizzel....


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 25, 2003)

I was thinking it might be a good idea if most people are looking to do some revision.  It also feels to me like we need some new blood, and that might be an easier way to incorporate it.

However in starting over I think I'd want to do the following:

 - Lower starting level to 3rd.  This way it's easier to adapt to the game situation by building the character as we go along.  I can also give out entire levels at the beginning this way (starting at 6th I was intending to just give straight experience and not try to level everyone up on purpose).  Also makes creating the characters a little easier.

 - Provide decent bonuses for Primary and Secondary specialties.  I've got some of this worked out already.  I think this would help make the characters a little stronger.

 - Restrict equipment a little more.  Basically you'd have whatever is assigned to you, plus whatever you can buy for yourself with your personal wealth bonus (no need to buy liscenses though).  I'll also be adding some more to the equipment list (thinking particularly about the M240 and M249 at the moment; also the AT-4).

Probably some other things I'm not thinking of right now.  Basically anything to make the game tighter, more focused, less complicated, etc..


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 25, 2003)

And I thought of something right away.  New occupations.

Probably keeping Law Enforcement, then splitting up the 'Military' into Army/Air Force/Navy/Marines/Special Forces.    All of them with a decent and different bonus.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *And I thought of something right away.  New occupations.
> 
> Probably keeping Law Enforcement, then splitting up the 'Military' into Army/Air Force/Navy/Marines/Special Forces.    All of them with a decent and different bonus. *




oh yeah...MARINES!  all the way for me...I'll be nagging you on that, don't you worry.



I'm planning on reworking Kai - er not making her SO pyscho or anti-social as well....hehe


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 25, 2003)

Are we talking about a completly new game, or a variation of the mission we are on now?


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 26, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Are we talking about a completly new game, or a variation of the mission we are on now? *



Same setup and background/world info, but a different mission.  The San Carmo mission will still take place, but I'm not sure if I'd save it for you guys to do later as soon as you get up around 5th/6th, or have NPCs do it and let it be referenced in the background.  But that isn't important to the fact that starting over would be new/semi-new characters on a new mission.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm ok with that


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2003)

Cool. Awaiting specifics.


----------

